# "El número de suicidios en España es aterrador porque no sabemos cómo pararlo"



## Cuenta cuento (1 Nov 2022)

*Carrasco Perera es doctor en Medicina, catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología Médica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y jefe de la Unidad de Trastornos de la Personalidad del Hospital Clínico San Carlos*





El psiquiatra José Luis Carrasco Perera posa para El Confidencial. (A. B.)
Por 
Javier Caraballo

Fotografías: Ana Beltrán
01/11/2022 - 05:00
Podríamos imaginar el mundo actual como en una película de Woody Allen, el globo terráqueo sentado cada tarde en el diván del psiquiatra, apesadumbrado por tanta incertidumbre como tenemos en estos tiempos. “Sentirse culpable es importante. Yo me siento culpable todo el tiempo y nunca he hecho nada” (_Broadway Danny Rose_). Los problemas de salud mental se disparan en nuestros días en dos direcciones contrarias. A medida que crece la preocupación por el *aumento exponencial de los casos*, aumenta la brecha que nos separa de la protección sanitaria que existe, muy deficitaria con respeto a otras enfermedades, y del conocimiento mismo que tenemos del cerebro. Desde las causas de la polarización de la sociedad hasta el debate encendido que existe por la llamada ley trans, pasando por la oleada creciente de suicidios, que es la realidad más terrible a la que nos enfrentamos, los expertos en Salud Mental buscan respuestas, plantean debates y nos hacen preguntas que no siempre podemos contestar. Ni siquiera tiene todas las respuestas alguien como* José Luis Carrasco Perera* (Cáceres, 1961), doctor en Medicina, catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología Médica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y jefe de la Unidad de Trastornos de la Personalidad del Hospital Clínico San Carlos, que fue elegido hace un par de años por la revista _Forbes_ como uno de los 100 mejores médicos de España, *uno de los cuatro mejores psiquiatras *que tenemos.

*PREGUNTA. Por no tener, doctor, ni siquiera existe una definición de salud mental; solo podemos constatar que es uno de los problemas más graves de nuestra sociedad.*

RESPUESTA. No hay definición, es verdad, y casi me atrevería a decir que, afortunadamente, no hay definición porque, si la hubiera, tendría que venir de arriba, de las instituciones. Con lo cual, mejor así que una definición marcada por ideologías o creencias. A lo largo de la historia, desde la Antigua Grecia, los filósofos han buscado la felicidad, cómo llegar a ella, pero lo que nadie ha definido es qué es estar sano mentalmente. La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) tiene una definición de salud mental, pero es muy vaga: dice que “la salud mental es un estado de bienestar mental que permite a las personas hacer frente a los momentos de estrés de la vida, desarrollar todas sus habilidades, poder aprender y trabajar adecuadamente y contribuir a la mejora de su comunidad”.

*P. España ostenta el récord mundial en consumo de antidepresivos. Consumimos más Valium, Trankimazin y Orfidal que nadie. ¿Tan mal está España?*

R. Veamos, esa es la estadística, pero tiene más que ver con las restricciones y con la facilidad que existe en España para conseguir los medicamentos. No es que haya más enfermos mentales, sino que cualquiera, y esto lo vemos con mucha frecuencia, consigue esos antidepresivos porque se los ha pedido a su madre o a su abuelo que tienen receta y los consiguen medio gratis y sin mucho control. Esa es la clave, que las recetas de la Seguridad Social en España son accesibles y se nutren de ellas muchas personas. No hay ningún dato epidemiológico que nos diga que en España hay más ansiedad, por ejemplo. Hay mucha medicación en casa y somos muy dados a automedicarnos.









Foto: A. B.
*P. Ya decía yo porque, de forma paralela, lo que reflejan las encuestas es que el español es un ser feliz con su vida. La percepción que tienen sobre su calidad de vida es muy elevada, a pesar de que las condiciones socioeconómicas no sean buenas.*

R.Los españoles nos quejamos mucho entre nosotros, pero la propia queja es una forma de expresión. Somos gente que interactúa mucho socialmente, que podemos tener muchas cosas en la cabeza, pero siempre hay un momento para tomar una cerveza y charlar con los amigos. No hay más que ver cómo están las calles y los bares, llenos de gente… Pues bien, esos son momentos de salud mental muy importantes porque aligeramos la carga de pensamientos negativos. Esa capacidad de interactuar y de aparcar un poco las cosas, de desconectar aunque sea un momento, no se da en todos los países.

*P. El año pasado, en una conferencia, usted predijo: “La salud mental será la nueva pandemia y durará mucho tiempo”. ¿Lo mantiene todavía, ahora que la pandemia se da por superada?*

R. Si, sí… Los trastornos de la salud mental van a ser la nueva pandemia. Han aflorado y ya están causando serios problemas sociales, además de una sobrecarga sanitaria importante. ¿Por qué afloran? Nadie esperaba que en la actualidad pudiera afectarnos una pandemia por un virus, por ejemplo, porque nos sonaba a medieval, a las pestes de entonces, que nada tenían que ver con este mundo del siglo XXI. Tampoco nadie podía pensar en otra guerra en Europa, después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Todo eso remueve las estructuras psicológicas, las dudas existenciales del ser humano, y afloran las enfermedades mentales que se producen cuando uno pierde ciertos equilibrios internos. Ansiedad, depresión y trastornos en la contención de los impulsos que antes no aparecían o que estaban más contenidos. Si le suma usted a eso que la sociedad que nos hemos dado ejerce una presión importante sobre cada uno de nosotros, por la consecución de logros, podemos pensar que ese entorno social agrava lo anterior. De modo que sí, la salud mental va a ser una pandemia, pero yo espero que, como ha ocurrido con el coronavirus, al final nos haga mejorar algunos esquemas y conceptos, personales, sociales y sanitarios.

"Los trastornos de la salud mental serán la nueva pandemia. Ya están causando serios problemas sociales, además de una sobrecarga sanitaria"

*P. Lo más aterrador que ocurre en España es esa cifra que se ofrece, yo creo que, sin reparar en lo que supone, porque cuesta imaginarlo: los suicidios se han multiplicado por 10 y afectan sobre todo a jóvenes y adolescentes; cada dos horas y media una persona se quita la vida.*

R.Es aterrador, sí, aterrador, porque, además de las cifras, todavía no sabemos cómo pararlo. La incertidumbre de la que hablábamos ha removido algunos cimientos en nuestro cerebro y han crecido exponencialmente las patologías relacionadas con el descontrol de impulsos, con la autorregulación emocional, con la tolerancia a la frustración; todo lo que tiene que ver con la formación de la identidad es lo que lleva al intento de suicidio. Es una sensación de rabia y de desesperanza no tolerada. Algo ha ocurrido con la pandemia de coronavirus y el confinamiento que ha cambiado algunas dinámicas de interacción social, familiares, afectuosas o laborales, con las consecuencias que estamos viendo. Ya le digo que no lo sabemos bien, solo podemos confirmar este incremento exponencial.

*P. ¿Y es posible que todo eso se agrave por algo en lo que parece haber coincidencia: la sociedad actual está más infantilizada y soporta peor problemas cotidianos como un desamor o un problema laboral?*

R. Sí, eso es absolutamente cierto y la comparación con la sociedad de no hace tantos años es abismal. Vivimos en una sociedad infantilizada con una mínima tolerancia a la frustración. Lo que se nos dice es que tenemos derecho a ser felices, al bienestar continuo, y, cuando aparecen problemas, la desesperación llega antes. Unamos esto, además, al individualismo creciente y a los problemas de exclusión social que se producen por las exigencias de triunfo social, de acumulación, que nosotros mismos nos hemos dado.









Foto: A. B.
*P. Vamos a centrar aún más el problema, el acoso escolar: ¿qué sucede hoy en las escuelas que no ocurriese hace unas décadas? Me refiero a las burlas, a los desprecios, a las humillaciones de unos niños hacia otros.*

R. Está relacionado con lo anterior. Siempre han existido esos casos de acoso escolar que cita y lo que ha cambiado ahora es que la tolerancia a la humillación o a la burla es mucho menor. Lo que ha cambiado es la víctima. Estoy convencido de que esa mayor debilidad del yo se produce por factores culturales, la educación que reciben los niños en las familias, que es distinta, menos proclive a aumentar el rechazo o la ignorancia de esos episodios. Se le da una excesiva importancia a las humillaciones, a los fallos o a las imperfecciones, y existe una sobreprotección de los niños porque queremos que no sufran nada, que no tengan ningún tipo de malestar. Sucede, además, que hay un excesivo emotivismo y victimización de algunos problemas, como una simple riña o una burla, que ya se quieren convertir en acoso escolar, sin serlo. Todo eso provoca que los niños tengan menos armas para enfrentarse a los problemas. A los acosadores hay que detectarlos y separarlos, y en esto también influye la limitación de medios y recursos de la educación para ver a un niño que está siempre solo en el patio y protegerlo. Pero, además de eso, de luchar contra el acoso escolar, a los niños tenemos que enseñarlos a saber que la vida de ahí fuera es dura, que nadie es perfecto, y que tienen que aprender a aguantar y a superar las adversidades. Dicho esto, la terrible realidad a la que nos enfrentamos es que el acoso escolar existe, que no se puede minusvalorar, porque está en más del 50% de los trastornos mentales de los jóvenes, que los que lo padecen no lo cuentan y que, a veces, conduce a un trágico final de suicidio.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Nov 2022)

"Además de luchar contra el acoso escolar, a los niños tenemos que enseñarlos que tienen que aprender a aguantar y a superar las adversidades"

*P. En esta legislatura, el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha presentado un proyecto de ley de salud mental. ¿Qué piensa?*

R. El proyecto de ley, que es una iniciativa de Unidas Podemos, es más ideológico que otra cosa. Es un proyecto de ley anticientífico, porque lo que viene a decir es que los trastornos mentales son una creación de la sociedad occidental y burguesa; sostiene que el problema está en la estructura socioeconómica y que, si no hubiera sufrimiento social, ni opresión de ningún tipo, no habría enfermedades mentales. Con lo cual, todo el proyecto de ley está encaminado a decirle a los ciudadanos cómo deben organizarse y qué estructuras socioeconómicas hay que cambiar. Por eso le decía al principio que mejor que no haya definición de salud mental a que la haga el legislador de acuerdo con una ideología política, como es el caso, que desprecia la opinión y las indicaciones de las sociedades científicas y hasta del Ministerio de Sanidad. Se pretende legislar hasta qué medicamentos se pueden utilizar y cuáles no, prohíbe dar antipsicóticos a los menores de cierta edad, prohíbe la terapia electroconvulsiva, prohíbe la contención mecánica… Ya le digo, una ley anticientífica que va contra todas las evidencias y que no dice nada de cuántos recursos, cuánta inversión, hay que dedicarle a la salud mental en el sistema sanitario para abordar el grave problema que tenemos.

*P. Por lo que dice, deduzco que ese proyecto de salud mental se enmarca más en la dialéctica de ‘ricos y pobres’ que este Gobierno aplica también a otros problemas…*

R.Sí, vienen a decir que la salud mental se debe a la pobreza y a la opresión. Y lo que pasa es que, diciendo eso de que no hay enfermedades mentales, sino sufrimiento por las estructuras sociales, se está confundiendo el malestar de la vida cotidiana con los trastornos mentales. Equipara que uno tenga una mala relación con su pareja o en su puesto de trabajo con el de alguien que tiene un trastorno de ansiedad o una depresión verdadera. Si esta ley se llegara a aprobar, dejaría desnudos, sin protección, a quien tiene trastornos mentales, y eso que ya tienen pocos recursos. Toda la sociedad científica lo considera un disparate, porque es pura ideología sin ninguna evidencia que lo sostenga, y esperamos que no llegue a tramitarse.

"El proyecto de ley de salud mental viene a decir que los trastornos mentales son una creación de la sociedad occidental y burguesa"

*P. ¿Y si acaba aprobándose la ley?*

R. Si eso sale adelante… A ver, hay cosas como la prohibición del ingreso involuntario. Imagínese lo que supone eso: una familia llega a una consulta con un paciente descontrolado, el médico ve un riesgo grande de suicidio o conductas muy agresivas, y no podrá ingresarlo a menos que la persona que está descontrolada muestre su conformidad. Y la familia y el enfermo se tendrán que volver con el gravísimo problema a su casa. Piense que la mayoría de los pacientes con riesgo de suicidio no están pidiendo ingreso hospitalario, ni siquiera muestran interés por ir al médico. Los pacientes delirantes, con psicosis, que se autolesionan o pueden hacer una barbaridad, pues lo mismo. No van a pedir que se les ingrese, y ni siquiera que se les ponga medicación porque también se prohíbe poner medicación sin consentimiento. Los pacientes de salud mental, en un gran porcentaje, no tienen una gran conciencia de enfermedad con lo que, si se les pregunta si quieren ser tratados, lo más probable es que digan que no. Si sale esta ley, saldrá adelante la omisión de auxilio ante el vulnerable.









Foto: A. B.
*P. Otra ley controvertida es la llamada ley trans. Hace poco, una de las activistas transexuales más conocida, Carla Antonelli, equiparaba algunas opiniones de psiquiatras sobre la autodeterminación de género con Auschwitz y la persecución a los judíos en el nazismo.*

R. Bueno, a ver, también son opiniones deliroides, han perdido el contacto con la realidad. Los seres humanos tenemos un ser natural diferente al de los animales, tenemos conciencia, pero no podemos despegarnos del cuerpo. La autodeterminación de género nunca podrá ser completa, eso es una ilusión. Por otro lado, lo que sí se puede hacer es modificar el aspecto físico con hormonación y cirugía, pero tomar esas decisiones, no digo ya con 16 años o menos, incluso con 18 años, de una forma impulsiva, es un disparate. A edades en las que no se tiene la personalidad completamente definida es necesario un estudio previo para determinar cuánto de consistente es esa voluntad de autodeterminación. No hacerlo así es propiciar lo que ya se está dando, que son muchos pacientes que vuelven rebotados a psiquiatría con unos destrozos tremendos de la personalidad y del ánimo. Son decisiones irreversibles y permitirlo en menores de edad es una barbaridad. Así lo piensan casi todos los psiquiatras y médicos, porque nosotros no podemos separarnos del mundo natural. Los problemas de identidad son bastante comunes hoy en día, hay una difusión de la identidad, y esa inconsistencia se acentúa en la adolescencia por múltiples factores, desde la falta de referentes hasta la menor cohesión familiar y la soledad. Esos problemas de identidad, que causan mucho sentimiento de agobio, de frustración o de angustia, a veces se resuelven con el gregarismo, refugiándose en un colectivo. Pero la persona afectada lo puede estar pensando en ese momento como una salida al miedo que siente, un mecanismo de defensa en una etapa de alteración global de la identidad. Cuando ese refugio es la autodeterminación de género el problema es que luego puede arrepentirse y se encontrará, además, con que sus problemas de frustración siguen ahí. Entonces es cuando entrará en una depresión grave. Como le digo, esos casos ya los estamos viendo.

"Comparar en la autodeterminación de género el diagnóstico médico con la persecución a los judíos es un pensamiento paranoico y fanatizado"

*P. En todo caso, lo que es también una realidad innegable es que hay personas que, desde muy niños, se sienten incómodos en su cuerpo.*

R. Exactamente, y esas ya no serán decisiones impulsivas y eso lo saben muy bien el médico, el psiquiatra. Esa es la disforia de género y en esos casos sí que se pueden tomar decisiones que harán que ese chico o esa chica se encuentre mejor cuando se le ajuste su sexo al sentimiento que tienen. En esos casos, va a ir bien. Es que este no es un asunto de sí o no; la disforia de género existe y la medicina puede hacer mucho por esas personas ayudándoles a su bienestar y a su esperanza. El problema es cuando la autodeterminación responde a un trastorno de la personalidad y que, cuando se meten a hormonarse o a cambiarse el sexo, es muy probable que a los dos años se hayan venido abajo, se hayan arrepentido y estén en una situación absolutamente desesperada. Pero, bueno, también en eso nos han dejado fuera a los psiquiatras. Y comparar el diagnóstico médico en la autodeterminación de género con la persecución a los judíos, en fin, lo que le digo, es un pensamiento paranoico, distorsionado, fanatizado. Esa polarización se da mucho en estos días, la división del mundo en buenos y malos, verdugos y víctimas, antiguos y modernos.

*P. Hace unas semanas, en unas jornadas de la Fundación Española de Psiquiatría y Salud Mental, me llamó la atención oírle decir que hay una parte del cerebro donde ‘se activa’ la polarización. Eso explica muchos fenómenos de manipulación política.*

R. Hay zonas del cerebro que conocemos desde hace poco porque parecían silentes, sin vinculación con el movimiento o con la sensibilidad, ni siquiera con la inteligencia operativa, pero es como la esponja donde se asientan las ideas y se unen con las emociones. Esa zona de las áreas prefrontales del cerebro, sobre todo en las mediales, es donde está la capacidad para poder tener ideas y creencias propias y aceptar los argumentos de otro sin destruirte. Cuando eso no funciona correctamente, la idea, la opinión, se convierte en identidad, de tal forma que, si la opinión del otro va contra mi idea, supone ir contra mi identidad. Eso es lo que lleva al pensamiento polarizado, criticar una idea se traduce como criticar como persona a quien la expone. La polarización supone que no se puede hablar, no se puede debatir, solo cabe el pensamiento de ‘o te destruyo o me destruyes’.

*P. ¿Y se puede activar desde fuera, con discursos políticos, por ejemplo, esa polarización neuronal en el cerebro?*

R. Esa zona del cerebro digamos que se va llenando desde que nacemos con estímulos que proceden de la cultura, de la familia, de los medios de comunicación… En esa área es donde están los valores, el respeto, la flexibilidad, la autocrítica; es, en definitiva, donde está la personalidad y la voluntad. Está demostrado que, ante la estimulación de las áreas emocionales, esa zona de las áreas prefrontales se bloquea, deja de funcionar bien, y aparece el pensamiento polarizado que es como una idea máxima que lo gobierna todo. Con lo cual, a su pregunta, por supuesto que sí, las instituciones y los mensajes políticos pueden inducir al pensamiento polarizado. Además, se ha hecho siempre. Cuando se ha querido crear un sentimiento de odio racista, por ejemplo, hacia los negros o hacia los judíos, se lanzaban esos mensajes. Todos los demagogos de la Europa Occidental, nazis o comunistas, lo han hecho: buscar un enemigo al que se acusa de fastidiarte la existencia. Bueno, en España tenemos un ejemplo reciente de polarización con el separatismo catalán, donde se busca el enemigo común en un ser externo que te quita el dinero y eso explica por qué eres pobre. A partir de ahí, se bloquean esas áreas prefrontales, aparece la indignación y prevalece la polarización. El único antídoto que podemos encontrar contra esa polarización es la educación, las humanidades, las lecturas, el fomento del pensamiento crítico. En sentido contrario, si se fomenta las emociones, la simplificación y la infantilización de la gente, se aumenta la polarización.











"El número de suicidios en España es aterrador porque no sabemos cómo pararlo"


Carrasco Perera es doctor en Medicina, catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología Médica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y jefe de la Unidad de Trastornos de la Personalidad del Hospital Clínico San Carlos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Samael (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## tejoncio (1 Nov 2022)

Samael dijo:


>



Si tio pp malo, no como psoe podemos etarras y catalufos, que lo hacen genial. España va como un cohete con ellos…


----------



## randomizer (1 Nov 2022)

> No es que haya más enfermos mentales, sino que cualquiera, y esto lo vemos con mucha frecuencia, consigue esos antidepresivos porque se los ha pedido a su madre o a su abuelo que tienen receta y los consiguen medio gratis y sin mucho control. Esa es la clave, que las recetas de la Seguridad Social en España son accesibles y se nutren de ellas muchas personas. No hay ningún dato epidemiológico que nos diga que en España hay más ansiedad, por ejemplo. Hay mucha medicación en casa y somos muy dados a automedicarnos.



O sea, que la gente se toma los antidepresivos porque sí, no porque estén mal, eh? Le roban las recetas al abuelo para pillarse las rulas en la farmacia porque piensan que a lo mejor da subidón o algo así, pero en España no hay más ansiedad, eh?

Por otro lado, la gente se suicida cada vez más y no sabemos por qué....

Sanitarios y sus sanitariadas.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 Nov 2022)

La solucion es cerrar el ocio, obligarlos a llevar mascarilla y culparlos de la muerte de su puta bisabuela sidosa de 200 años.

*MATASANOS érais, y MATASANOS sois*


----------



## luron (1 Nov 2022)

No la he leído entera porque en un momento dado la perspectiva del entrevistado pasa a ser diametralmente contraria a la mía.

Dice que la sociedad está más infantilizada y soporta menos las adversidades como un problema amoroso o un problema laboral.

Esto para mí es totalmente erróneo. Un problema amoroso se supera hoy al igual que hace años, y lo que actualmente entra en esa ecuación es el factor legislación viogen, que pienso que tiene mucho que ver con el incremento de suicidios.

Y sobre lo que dice de adversidades en relación con problemas laborales, me parece insultante decir eso en un país en el que ahora mismo perder el trabajo es casi directamente pasar a exclusión social.

Y sobre el acoso escolar, entran también en juego las nuevas tecnologías. Antes no había Internet, ni redes sociales ni teléfonos inteligentes. Antescel acoso no salía de puertas del colegio para afuera. Ahora es acoso las 24 horas.


----------



## Widowmaker (1 Nov 2022)

Muy fácil: se prohíbe por ley y se le pone una multa muy gorda al que ose suicidarse. ¿No es así como lo arreglan todo en este puto país?


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Nov 2022)

Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normas estúpidas para cualquier gilipollez, donde el sistema reprime con multas millonarias de carácter administrativo (y no con cárcel) y así te arruinan de por vida, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden.

A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos (no me sorprende que sea el país que más consume), pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar. Y cada día que pasa, más mierda y más suicidios, pero lo importante en este país es el cambio climático y la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Muy fácil: se prohíbe por ley y se le pone una multa muy gorda al que ose suicidarse. ¿No es así como lo arreglan todo en este puto país?



hasta hace poco en el RU ¿el 2000? era ilegal suicidarse, si no lo lograbas, te ibas a prision y no es coña.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo



y cocainomanas. A niveles de asustarte
Y a los periolistos lameanos como RA les deben de pagar en CC porque tampoco es normal.


----------



## Decimus (1 Nov 2022)

Hace falta una guerra.


----------



## luron (1 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normar cualquier gilipollez, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden. A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos, pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar.



Fin del hilo. Ahí está todo dicho.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (1 Nov 2022)

no sabemos como pararlo es mentira, se sabe perfectamente que situaciones son las que causan el suicidio y se promueven desde el estado asi que el estado es coparticipe de esta situación lo que aqui se quiere invertir la carga de responsabilidad en la población y decir que la gente se suicida porque esta loca pero que es lo que les hace enloquecerse. Aquí siempre pasa lo mismo se tratan los problemas de manera muy superficial y no se abordan desde la integridad porque siempre llegamos a las mismas conclusiones y es que como sociedad damos mucho asco.


----------



## RubenII (1 Nov 2022)

"libertad, libertad, sin ira libertad" .

Ahora resulta que eso del progreso era, en verdad, una puta mierda. 

Para muchos es el infierno en la tierra, porque un lugar en el que prefieres morirte a estar en el, no puede llamarse mas que infierno.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (1 Nov 2022)

Y voy a enumerar varios elementos que considero pueden llevar a una persona a suicidarse:

-Familias disfuncionales.
-Poca o ninguna proyección de futuro por causas económicas.
-Educación y sanidad corruptas por intereses ajenos a la población.
-Sociedad hedonista y materialista donde las virtudes son vistas como carencias o debilidad.
-Los que controlan la sociedad son psicopatas narcisistas faltos de valores que transmiten al resto de población su negatividad.
-Desespero e impotencia real al ver que no tenemos herramientas para cambiar aspectos que consideramos esenciales en nuestra vida.

Al final evidentemente el suicidio es una tragedia que muestra la debilidad de la persona para enfrentarse a la vida, pero realmente es un batalla cruenta que mucha gente no esta dispuesta a librar.


----------



## Decipher (1 Nov 2022)

Pues vaya mierda de psicólogo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

El estado es feliz con unos CINCO MILLONES de personas *adictas a las BENZOS*, yo llevo 18 años con ellas pero por otros motivos, porque a mi no hay 1984 que me mande votar, cosa que jamas, jamas he hecho en mi vida. ¿Votar? ¿Escucharles? ¿verlos? Que asco.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (1 Nov 2022)

No se que habla ese tipo, los que se se suelen suicidar son hombres y los hombres no tienen problemas mentales. Eso solo lo padecen las mujeres cuando matan a sus hijos.


----------



## DrKhumalo (1 Nov 2022)

Es una barbaridad la cantidad de suicidios. Diariamente hay minimo uno en cualquier ciudad. Seguridad social colapsada con listas de espera de 4 meses para ser atendido por problemas psiquiatricos. Unos 4000 suicidios al año. Intentos de suicidio... ni se sabe. Pero no hay dinero ni es prioritario. Pero 20.000 millones de € para ciertas politicas.


----------



## Akira. (1 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normas estúpidas para cualquier gilipollez, donde el sistema reprime con multas millonarias de carácter administrativo (y no con cárcel) y así te arruinan de por vida, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden.
> 
> A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos (no me sorprende que sea el país que más consume), pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar. Y cada día que pasa, más mierda y más suicidios, pero lo importante en este país es *el cambio climático y la guerra de Ucrania.*



Y el bozal bien apretado.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Nov 2022)

Lo que también tiene cojones de la entrevista que abre el hilo es que el Doctor Carrasco dice que "en España es fácil conseguir los medicamentos". Me cago en la madre de todas las putas: si para que te receten un antibiótico corriente te tienes que estar muriendo. Sin ir más lejos, hace un par de meses le recetaron uno a mi mujer y tuvo que presentar el DNI en la farmacia: "Ejjjjj que los inspectores", "Vienen disfrazados de clientes y nos meten un puro". Me cago en la puta, pero si viene con receta médica. Ese es el nivel de la mejor sanidad del mundo mundial.


----------



## cebollo (1 Nov 2022)

Para los hombres españoles nacidos después de 1970 tener un hogar y una familia es muy difícil por vivienda cara, leyes de divorcio y viogen, mentalidad feminista de mujeres e instituciones.

Cuando estás cosas no se mencionan en las entrevistas nunca estoy seguro de si es por ceguera lo que equivale a estupidez total o autocensura.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Nov 2022)

DrKhumalo dijo:


> Es una barbaridad la cantidad de suicidios. Diariamente hay minimo uno en cualquier ciudad. Seguridad social colapsada con listas de espera de 4 meses para ser atendido por problemas psiquiatricos. Unos 4000 suicidios al año. Intentos de suicidio... ni se sabe. Pero no hay dinero ni es prioritario. Pero 20.000 millones de € para ciertas politicas.



Cuatro o cinco meses para temas de próstata y si es de traumatología de siete a ocho meses en la pública. Mientras regalamos dinero a Marruecos a espuertas y hay que gastar miles de millones en políticas trans. Hay que ser o muy gilipollas o muy malo. Yo me quedo con lo segundo, porque los que mandan, de gilipollas no tienen ni un pelo. Es un plan.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> no sabemos como pararlo es mentira, se sabe perfectamente que situaciones son las que causan el suicidio y se promueven desde el estado asi que el estado es coparticipe de esta situación lo que aqui se quiere invertir la carga de responsabilidad en la población y decir que la gente se suicida porque esta loca pero que es lo que les hace enloquecerse. Aquí siempre pasa lo mismo se tratan los problemas de manera muy superficial y no se abordan desde la integridad porque siempre llegamos a las mismas conclusiones y es que como sociedad damos mucho asco.



El régimen del 78 (o mejor del 82, ya que todo es obra del PSOE) no soluciona ningún problema, como mucho, se limita a dar una subvención a cualquier colectivo de paniaguados.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para los hombres españoles nacidos después de 1970 tener un hogar y una familia es muy difícil por vivienda cara, leyes de divorcio y viogen, mentalidad feminista de mujeres e instituciones.
> 
> *Cuando estás cosas no se mencionan en las entrevistas *nunca estoy seguro de si es por ceguera lo que equivale a estupidez total o autocensura.




Hay una tercera opción y es que son psicópatas y disfrutan con todo ello. No es estupidez, es maldad.

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


Mira a Margarita del Mal, finge que se preocupa por nosotros, pero en realidad es pura maldad.


----------



## Helion + (1 Nov 2022)

Podéis probar a dar salarios dignos, posibilidad a dar acceso a la vivienda y a tener una familia

Pero entre los hijos de puta progres haciendo el trabajo de ingeniería social y los liberales jodiendonos en la economía ...


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Y voy a enumerar varios elementos que considero pueden llevar a una persona a suicidarse:
> 
> -Familias disfuncionales.
> -Poca o ninguna proyección de futuro por causas económicas.
> ...



Suscribo el comentario al 100%.


----------



## Alf_ET (1 Nov 2022)

Pero los 573 millones de euros para Igualdad


----------



## Irerod (1 Nov 2022)

Buen hilo. Interesante lo que estais exponiendo.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

Normal el panorama es desolador 

Un pais donde es casi imposible encontrar un trabajo estable y te permita vivir ..

Mujeres taradas y podridas por culpa del feminismo, leyes anti hombre, hipergamia y promiscuidad en la mujer...

Sales a la calle y te ves rodeado de moras con burka, africanos, panchitos de baja estopa, yonkis, gitanos y gente de mal ralea..

Lo extraño es que tengamos una tasa de suicidios normalita o media y no lideremos en el mundo ese problema.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Nov 2022)

La crisis energética se acaba ya

El chocho de las charos funcivagas y parásitas bien calentito en sus oficinas


----------



## Pedorro (1 Nov 2022)

DrKhumalo dijo:


> Es una barbaridad la cantidad de suicidios. Diariamente hay minimo uno en cualquier ciudad. Seguridad social colapsada con listas de espera de 4 meses para ser atendido por problemas psiquiatricos. Unos 4000 suicidios al año. Intentos de suicidio... ni se sabe. Pero no hay dinero ni es prioritario. Pero 20.000 millones de € para ciertas politicas.



Claro que no es prioritario. Los 4000 suicidios al año no son importantes, ni los 700/800 muertos en su puesto de trabajo tampoco. Lo realmente importante, y la verdadera lacra de españa, son las 40 muertas a manos de sus parejas. Eso sí es importante y es en lo que realmente hay que gastarse miles de millones, para que en vez de 40, intentemos que sean sólo 38, lo cual no se consigue ni se conseguirá, porque ya tenemos la tasa de violencia doméstica más baja del mundo, y estadísticamente un cierto número de tarados que hacen una locura siempre va a haber. Al resto que les den por culo, porque, al fin y al cabo, la mayoría de los suicidios son hombres, y los muertos en el trabajo también ... y ya sabemos que las muertes de hombres no le importan a nadie una puta mierda.


----------



## hyugaa (1 Nov 2022)

Visto el panorama actual y futuro no me estraña en nada


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> hasta hace poco en el RU ¿el 2000? era ilegal suicidarse, si no lo lograbas, te ibas a prision y no es coña.



entocnes mejor que te suiciden

te lias a tiros contra maderos y ale que te "suiciden" ellos

total 0 pena si muere alguno y mas los maderos UK que parecen subnormales


----------



## bibliotecario3 (1 Nov 2022)

poca gente se suicida para lo que hay por el mundo  en fin feliz día de los muertos (suicidados incluidos)


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Muy fácil: se prohíbe por ley y se le pone una multa muy gorda al que ose suicidarse. ¿No es así como lo arreglan todo en este puto país?



Y como es eso mandan a prision a un muerto, porque si uno se quiere suicidar lo hace bien y fin del problema,el acoso en la escuela me parece una gilipollez lo que pasa que vivimos en una generación que es de cristal antes en la escuela estas cosas te Curtiante pegaba el profesor un reglazo en las uñas que veías las estrellas, para ser de los 90 alguno de esos me tocó y que fueras llorando a tu padre que la hostia era doble por nenaza.


Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normas estúpidas para cualquier gilipollez, donde el sistema reprime con multas millonarias de carácter administrativo (y no con cárcel) y así te arruinan de por vida, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden.
> 
> A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos (no me sorprende que sea el país que más consume), pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar. Y cada día que pasa, más mierda y más suicidios, pero lo importante en este país es el cambio climático y la guerra de Ucrania.



Además las leyes en contra del hombre son mayores, hay más victimismo por parte de mucho colectivos,menos libertad para hablar entre muchas otras, cosas eso va sumado a que la vida es más complicada tanto en el sector laboral como en pareja,suma que las nuevas generaciones no saben lo que es el esfuerzo y salir adelante no se respetan ni a ellos mismos, sus padres y profesores no les pueden ni imponer educación, se suben a la chepa y leyes para los niños...que por cierto estos niños de ahora piensan y actúan en muchos casos como un adulto no son tan inocentes como antes.

El giliprogreso es peor que el franquismo reprime a la sociedad más incluso vendiendo falsa bandera de libertad,en cuando no piensas como la mayoría tienes un problema se te tiran todos encima y te hacen la vida imposible.

Cuando un conocido me comentaba que el infierno es estar vivo en el planeta razón lo le faltaba... Llegas para ser un esclavo del sistema.

Que más gente se suicida lógico, políticos que no trabajan para el pueblo, cada vez la sociedad es más infantil,consumista y más mierda... Incluso dentro de tu círculo no valen ni dos duros sean o no de sangre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> No la he leído entera porque en un momento dado la perspectiva del entrevistado pasa a ser diametralmente contraria a la mía.
> 
> Dice que la sociedad está más infantilizada y soporta menos las adversidades como un problema amoroso o un problema laboral.
> 
> ...



No se habla porque no interesa que se hable, además de que hay que hacer un esfuerzo para conectar "la base" con "la punta". Es como si te pones a mirar un accidente atendiendo a los heridos, y no a las condiciones que ha llevado a esa gente a tener ese accidente.

En primer lugar tenemos el racismo disfrazado de buenismo. Solo tienes que mirar los sucesos y sabrás de que raza es el agresor en función a si publican nombre, apellidos, y hasta la foto de la comunión de esa persona, o si dicen palabras "cripticas" como "un varón".

En segundo lugar tenemos la brutal confusión Feminismo-Abecedario. Cositas del tipo de que una cosa es aceptable en un pais porque "son sus costumbres" y la misma cosa es inaceptable en otro pais porque "es machismo". En todo esto se mezclan los "aliades" que dicen que por cojones te tienes que gustar los maricones aunque tú no lo seas porque ellos se identifican de tal o cual manera y tu tienes que seguirles el juego, y todo culminado con los 2397432 géneros distintos porque definirte por quien dices que eres es mucho mas importante que definirte por tus actos.

En tercer lugar tienes un sistema de control estatal en todos los paises y a todos los niveles. Desde la coacción rozando la obligación de Kakunarse, tratar de hacernos adictos al móvil para poder rastrear todo lo que decimos, hacemos, y donde estamos, y finalizando en tratar de abolir el uso del dinero físico para poder rastrear lo que haces con él. La gente no se da cuenta de que la comodidad de pagar todo con tarjeta hace que vayas dejando una huella de absolútamente todo lo que haces.

La gente esta hasta los cojones, y entienden que si no van a poder elegir muchas cosas en vida, al menos pueden ser los dueños de su muerte, y se suicidan. A mi no me parece mal (me gusta saber que controlo cuando mi vida va a terminar) aunque hay otras formas mas divertidas de protestar, tales como la ofuscación de datos (crear perfiles falsos via automatización, dinero físico, etc...) o evitar a las españolas.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Al final evidentemente *el suicidio es una tragedia que muestra la debilidad de la persona para enfrentarse a la vida*, pero realmente es un batalla cruenta que mucha gente no esta dispuesta a librar.



En muchos casos, diría que la mayoría, no es la debilidad de la persona la que lleva al suicidio, es la fortaleza de la maldad y el hijoputismo de esta sociedad lo que acaba por doblegar a la persona aunque ésta en principio sea fuerte.

Eso de que quien se suicida es "débil" es un mantra que nos han hecho interiorizar para que eximamos de culpa a la sociedad enferma, injusta e hijadeputa en la que vivimos. Yo lo comparo a "el que no trabaja es porque no quiere", otro mantra que nos han metido en el cerebro para así echar la culpa de sus males al parado y no asumir que el mercado laboral y el país entero son una puta mierda y que a mucha gente no se le dan las oportunidades que son básicas en la vida.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> poca gente se suicida para lo que hay por el mundo  en fin feliz día de los muertos (suicidados incluidos)



No se suicidan más porque aqui las benzodiacepinas son gratis , si eres un parado las tienes gratis, y sinó pagas un euro por caja.


----------



## Blunae (1 Nov 2022)

El panorama es que es para suicidarse sin pensarlo dos veces. Trabajos de mierda, alquileres e hipotecas por las nubes, personas hijas de la gran puta, maldad a cascoporro... 
Esperanza cero. Y no me vengáis con que el mundo es para los valientes.
Está mierda de mundo ya no es para nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

Las etapas de la vida han sido las mismas en todas las civilizaciones desde principio de los tiempos, entre otras cosas porque así es como lo determina la biología.
Nuestra especie se empareja después de salir de casa de sus padres y forma su propia familia, su hogar, el espacio del mundo al que pertenece y en el que se siente amado y protegido. 

Las religiones y las doctrinas existen para encauzar a los individuos descarriados que por alguna razón su bioquímica los ha desorientado. 
Desaparecidos los rituales de paso que organizaban la vida, los españoles están desorientados. 

El satanismo que se ha instaurado en España es la causa de todos los males. 
Destaca el asesinato de millones de bebés por sus propias madres antes de nacer, algo que se contará durante siglos.
También la destrucción de la base estructural de cualquier sociedad que es la familia. Echar de su casa a un hombre no solo es la ruina económica sino emocional . Que todo por lo que ha luchado en su vida se convierta en sus peores enemigos. 

El destierro era un castigo terrible y ahora es lo habitual. 

Sospechen cuando de 4 mil millones de mujeres que hay actualmente en el planeta, las españolas en edad reproductiva que son una irrelevancia, son las más chaladas. Podríamos concluir que el feminismo es una secta genocida.


----------



## Invekt (1 Nov 2022)

Lo lleva avisando la religión, el cristianismo, el islam, etc lo que ocurre cuando las sociedades se pervierten,otra cosa es la interpretación que le dan la gente, pero son como una especie de historias, enseñanzas antiguas a las que nadie les hace caso y las convierte en un negocio.


----------



## Shy (1 Nov 2022)

_*"Unamos esto, además, al individualismo creciente y a los problemas de exclusión social que se producen por las exigencias de triunfo social, de acumulación, que nosotros mismos nos hemos dado".*_

Esa frase por sí sola demuestra que este sujeto es parte del problema y no de la solución. Que un supuesto ejperto haga ese diagnóstico de la sociedad demuestra una de dos, o que está al servicio del sistema (lo más probable) o que no sepa ni por donde le da el viento.

Jamás en la historia el individuo ha sido menos individuo, la gente está más colectivizada que nunca, todo es por el grupo y buscando su aprobación. Los niveles de consciencia son bajísimos y el grado de conformismo brutal. No hay humanos, sólo ganado pastoreable, zombies. Y el cretino este hablando de individualidad creciente y de presión por el triunfo social.


----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

Recordádselo siempre a las femiprogres..

"Oye, ¿Y las 3 mujeres que se suicidan al día, de esas porqué no decís nada?"


----------



## Javito68 (1 Nov 2022)

Ese tema no toca, que irene montero aun tiene mucho trabajo por delante, y a muchos amigos por enchufar…


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las etapas de la vida han sido las mismas en todas las civilizaciones desde principio de los tiempos, entre otras cosas porque así es como lo determina la biología.
> Nuestra especie se empareja después de salir de casa de sus padres y forma su propia familia, su hogar, el espacio del mundo al que pertenece y en el que se siente amado y protegido.
> 
> Las religiones y las doctrinas existen para encauzar a los individuos descarriados que por alguna razón su bioquímica los ha desorientado.
> ...



No te preocupes cuando se llene España de moros verás como cambia la cosa en cuanto a educación y círculo familiar se quitan las gilipolleces de golpe y más de algún colectivo se tira las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Nov 2022)

Es fácil. Sólo tienen que romper con la Agenda 2030.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de psicólogo.



xq no lo es, es un psiquiatra, q por norma general de psicologia ni zorra... de pastillas mucho


----------



## brotes_verdes (1 Nov 2022)

Menudo funcionario, que no sabe como parar los suicidios.

En los juzgados viogen los funcionarios han encontrado la solucion perfecta:







Asi es como se hace. De esta manera los malvados maltratadores fascistas ya no se tiraran por el hueco de las escaleras, ensuciando con su sangre y sus visceras el templo de la justicia feminista.

Tambien hay algunos que defienden aberraciones como que el que hombres y mujeres tuvieran los mismos derechos harian que la aterradora tasa de suicidios masculinos se redujera.

A ver si nos enteramos. No importan los suicidios masculinos. Lo unico que importa son los suicidios femeninos. A esos es a los que se refiere el funcionario entrevistado como los aterradores porque no saben como reducirlos. Que se suiciden hombres a nadie le importa.


----------



## Shy (1 Nov 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Ese tema no toca, que irene montero aun tiene mucho trabajo por delante, y a muchos amigos por enchufar…



Ese tema no se toca pero no por lo que creéis. El efecto llamada es algo perfectamente estudiado en psicología, se da cuando se habla mucho de un tema. Se habla mucho de la los asesinatos de mujeres a manos de sus parejas, ¿por qué?, para fomentar que fenómeno siga ocurriendo y seguir consiguiendo los votos de los más imbéciles de la sociedad. No se habla nada del suicidio, ¿por qué?, este tema no da votos y además el sistema necesita cuantos más remeros mejor.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

No hay trabajo ni mujeres para todos.
Encima el que la encuentra lo despluman y se termina divorciando.
Vuelves al minuto 1 ,, casa de tus padres o por ahi como una colilla, sin casa con 600€ menos al mes ya que tienes pasar manuntención...

Ves eso te desanimas, te frustras y te tiras de un puente o te estampas con el coche o te metes una sobredosis, yo los comprendo, joder debe ser un palo que te deje tu mujer y te quite todo y se folle a otros en el mismo colchón donde te la follabas tu y tu a pajas. 

Entonces piensas que la vida es una mierda...y tienes razón es una mierda aveces lo es. ,pero no lo superas y pasa lo que pasa..

Por eso el 70% suicidas son hombres. Y todos los mendigos hombres, los yonkis hombres.. .


----------



## Norbat (1 Nov 2022)

La mayoría de suicidados son hombres. Circulen, no hay ningún problema.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Nov 2022)

El panorama es desolador. Sobre todo para los jóvenes con escasa formación y familia desestructurada.

Los empleos a los que podían optar( duros y mal pagados) son ocupados por inmigrantes. Las ayudas sociales van para etnianos e inmigrantes.

No es que no puedan optar a comprar una vivienda es que ni siquiera pueden alquilarla por los precios abusivos.

Las mujeres no quieren nada con ellos ya que los ven como perdedores sin futuro.dio

Todo ello en un país donde los pocos ricos son cada vez más ricos y los pobres cada vez más pobres.

No es extraño que cunda la desesperación y el hastío.

Lo extraño es que la infame tasa de suicidios no sea más elevada.

Los gobiernos canallas que se turnan no hacen nada para combatir esta lacra.

Estos hijos de puta creen que silenciando el problema este deja de existir.

No son seres humanos son avestruces que meten su cabeza en un hoyo para no ver el problema.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> entocnes mejor que te suiciden



Royuela psoe style. Son expertos en _suicidar_.
En las prisiones tiene que haber muchos suicidios. Yo alli no duraria ni 20 segundos vivo.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> _*"Unamos esto, además, al individualismo creciente y a los problemas de exclusión social que se producen por las exigencias de triunfo social, de acumulación, que nosotros mismos nos hemos dado".*_
> 
> Esa frase por sí sola demuestra que este sujeto es parte del problema y no de la solución. Que un supuesto ejperto haga ese diagnóstico de la sociedad demuestra una de dos, o que está al servicio del sistema (lo más probable) o que no sepa ni por donde le da el viento.
> 
> Jamás en la historia el individuo ha sido menos individuo, la gente está más colectivizada que nunca, todo es por el grupo y buscando su aprobación. Los niveles de consciencia son bajísimos y el grado de conformismo brutal. No hay humanos, sólo ganado pastoreable, zombies. Y el cretino este hablando de individualidad creciente y de presión por el triunfo social.



Pues yo creo que lleva razon, el individualismo es creciente en lo que se refiere al hedonismo y el culto al yo, es colectivizacion como bien dice, pero es donde se pierde el motivo para la vida o la superación, no hay una familia que defender o que te ame.
Ahora hay un grupo social que solo responde al egoismo y donde el individuo es descartable por lo que uno mismo deja de contar para los otros.


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2022)

El problema de los suicidios no se tomará en serio, hasta que los que se suicidan, antes de hacerlo, se lleven a algun poltico o familiar de estos por delante.

Solo entonces, pasará de ser un tema casi tabú, a ser un tema prioritario.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Nov 2022)

Cuando aparece un hombre por burbuja con problemas, depresión o pasando un mal momento, la reacción de los burbujos es:

- decirle que es un maricón por llorar
- decirle que sea un alfa y deje de llorar y quejarse
- decirle que es culpa suya por votar
- decirle que es culpa suya por no votar
- decirle que es feo y tonto porque no folla
- decirle que es gilipollas por follar con españolas
- decirle que es gilipollas por follar con latinoamericanas
- llamarle hijo de puta cabrón tonto pichacorta


Lo siento... pero no creo que tengáis la más mínima empatía con los suicidas. Al menos no la tenéis hasta que se mueren.
Una vez muertos, entonces sóis la mar de empáticos con ellos, al parecer...

La única manera de ayudar a los suicidas es ser empático hacia ellos ANTES de que se suiciden.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No hay trabajo ni mujeres para todos.
> Encima el que la encuentra lo despluman y se termina divorciando.
> Vuelves al minuto 1 ,, casa de tus padres o por ahi como una colilla, sin casa con 600€ menos al mes ya que tienes pasar manuntención...
> 
> ...



Siempre puedes poner el culo es bromuro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> No te preocupes cuando se llene España de moros verás como cambia la cosa en cuanto a educación y círculo familiar se quitan las gilipolleces de golpe y más de algún colectivo se tira las manos a la cabeza.











El multimillonario más rico de Arabia Saudita, segundo accionista de Twitter


En la noche del jueves, Musk tuiteó “el pájaro ha sido liberado”, lo que fue interpretado unánimemente como el anuncio de cierre de la operación de compra




www.elcorreo.ae





Como era previsible, por la ley del péndulo, el bandazo va a ser brutal.

El islam ya está preparando el terreno. Saben que en 10 años todas las mujeres occidentales llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos y por lo tanto la próxima generación que ocupe Europa y reemplace a los cristianos en Estados Unidos serán los elegidos de Alá. 

No es casualidad que Bill Gates sea el consuegro de un islamista. ¿ acaso de 4 mil millones de hombres que hay en el planeta, pudiendo elegir a quién le diese la gana, la hija de Bill Gates tuvo que casarse con un musulmán ?

Incluso creo que la enorme exposición y abuso de poder de los colectivos woke, se ha promovido para cogerlos como chivo expiatorio. 
Es falso que los homosexuales estuviesen " reprimidos o perseguidos " siempre han hecho lo que les dio la gana.
Perseguidos están por ejemplo los fumadores o la gente que trabaja en B sin el control estatal. 
También los traficantes y consumidores de droga que es un colectivo muy importante y en breve los clientes de las putas. 

La sociedad volverá a ser como siempre fue porque no puede ser de otra manera. Hemos comprobado como en solo unas décadas del llamado feminismo, ha sido nuestra perdición.

Tampoco es casualidad que Pedro Sánchez ya trabajase para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia. Sigue siendo sicario de los mismos. 
De Zapatero, todo el mundo sabe que es un criminal, el de los trenes de Atocha.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Cuando aparece un hombre por burbuja con problemas, depresión o pasando un mal momento, la reacción de los burbujos es:
> 
> - decirle que es un maricón por llorar
> - decirle que sea un alfa y deje de llorar y quejarse
> ...



En cierto modo tienes razón pero llegamos a un punto que la sociedad es 99% llorona, yo tengo mis problemas y no voy por ahí mendigando ánimos, que le vas a decir... Lo que quiere escuchar o lo que no quiere escuchar... Pues simplemente yo ni les escribo si no les conozco de nada, si cruzó ya varios mensajes y te conoces un poco pues igual..

La gente esta tan rallada que se preocupa de lo suyo.

Además hay gente tan tóxica todo el día con el yo esto yo lo otro Que se olvidan de los problemas de los demás y te cargan.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (1 Nov 2022)

Los funcivagos con bata rabiosos porque hay una parcela de la realidad que no pueden controlar.

Que se jodan.


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> En cierto modo tienes razón pero llegamos a un punto que la sociedad es 99% llorona, yo tengo mis problemas y no voy por ahí mendigando ánimos, que le vas a decir... Lo que quiere escuchar o lo que no quiere escuchar... Pues simplemente yo ni les escribo si no les conozco de nada, si cruzó ya varios mensajes y te conoces un poco pues igual..
> 
> La gente esta tan rallada que se preocupa de lo suyo.
> 
> Además hay gente tan tóxica todo el día con el yo esto yo lo otro Que se olvidan de los problemas de los demás y te cargan.



Gracias por el magnífico ejemplo que ofreces.

La gente no se merece empatía por llorona. Que se suicide pues.
¿No?
Si alguien llora, lo mejor es que se mate. ¿Se me pasa algún detalle?

Seguro que con esta receta que propones habrá menos suicidios.... Un plan sin fisuras.

Todos son tontos menos yo.


----------



## t_chip (1 Nov 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> *Carrasco Perera es doctor en Medicina, catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología Médica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y jefe de la Unidad de Trastornos de la Personalidad del Hospital Clínico San Carlos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?Dejar de enfrentar a la mitad femenina de la población con la otra mitad, o de promover el cambio de sexo de menores, o de atornillar fiscalmente a los autónomos para comprar votos de moronegros y de panchos no se os ha ocurrido, genio?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Hay algún ETF para himbertir largo a los moñecos?


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Gracias por el magnífico ejemplo que ofreces.
> 
> La gente no se merece empatía por llorona. Que se suicide pues.
> ¿No?
> ...



Tampoco, pero ya te digo yo que alguna gente es tan tóxica con sus problemas que te mina la moral, tampoco puedes pretender terminar con los problemas psicológicos de toda una sociedad, algún suicidio de cerca me a tocado. Muchos no tienden a razones da igual que les animes en muchos casos, supongo que algo ayude pero cuando tienen algo metido en la sesera.

Es como cuando se me cruza el cable da igual lo que me digan porque no razonó.

El problema esque la gente es muy individualista y también llevan algún tipo de tara o carga.


----------



## Samael (1 Nov 2022)

Van a ser más a medida que vayan cambiando de sexo


----------



## Shy (1 Nov 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que lleva razon, el individualismo es creciente en lo que se refiere al hedonismo y el culto al yo, es colectivizacion como bien dice, pero es donde se pierde el motivo para la vida o la superación, no hay una familia que defender o que te ame.
> Ahora hay un grupo social que solo responde al egoismo y donde el individuo es descartable por lo que uno mismo deja de contar para los otros.



No hay hedonismo, sólo postureo, no se disfruta del placer por y para el placer sino para mostrarlo, para "compartirlo" en las RR.SS; colectivización pura. El verdadero hedonista no necesita del grupo. El culto al yo tampoco es individualidad, es inmadurez, egoísmo, baja tolerancia a la frustración; lo que directamente te mete en otro grupo: el de los ofendidos.


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Gracias por el magnífico ejemplo que ofreces.
> 
> La gente no se merece empatía por llorona. Que se suicide pues.
> ¿No?
> ...



Pero cómo vas a buscar empatía por un floro? Y menos un floro como este!  

Los que buscan ayuda por aquí son trolls.

La base de toda civilización es la religión y la familia, y todo eso se ha dinamitado. La tasa de suicidio no es otra cosa que el fracaso de los valores morales y familiares. El apoyo y fuerza moral hay que buscarlo en tu familia o en tu religión, no por ese floro de sociópatas.


----------



## chainsaw man (1 Nov 2022)

El problema no vendran con los que se suicidan ahora pues son "debiles" de espiritu, con todo mi respeto, sino los que se quieran suicidar llevandose a los que consideren culpables de su desdicha, cuando empiecen a salir mas casos de esos es que el problema ya no tendran solucion.


----------



## Shy (1 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pero cómo vas a buscar empatía por un floro? Y menos un floro como este!
> 
> Los que buscan ayuda por aquí son trolls.
> 
> La base de toda civilización es la religión y la familia, y todo eso se ha dinamitado. La tasa de suicidio no es otra cosa que el fracaso de los valores morales y familiares. El apoyo y fuerza moral hay que buscarlo en tu familia o en tu religión, no por ese floro de sociópatas.



Sabrás tú lo que es un sociópata.


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Nov 2022)

De los 3.941 suicidios que se produjeron en 2020, 2.930 fueron suicidios de hombres y 1.011 de mujeres. Así pues, se suicidan 12,6 hombres de cada 100.000 y 4,2 mujeres de cada 100.000. 









España - Suicidios 2020







datosmacro.expansion.com





Sociedad heteropatriarcal, dicen.


----------



## Niño prodigio (1 Nov 2022)

Buen publireportaje de un tipo que no ha curado a nadie porque está todo el dia en los medios. Por el hospital ni está ni se le espera

Y en su clinica mete a recien egresados a comision

Ajram sin tatuajes


----------



## Shy (1 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> De los 3.941 suicidios que se produjeron en 2020, 2.930 fueron suicidios de hombres y 1.011 de mujeres. Así pues, se suicidan 12,6 hombres de cada 100.000 y 4,2 mujeres de cada 100.000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta a cualquier feminista y te dirá que ellas son más fuertes, se adaptan mejor, más resilientes.

Y convencida hoyga


----------



## Don_Quijote (1 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No hay hedonismo, sólo postureo, no se disfruta del placer por y para el placer sino para mostrarlo, para "compartirlo" en las RR.SS; colectivización pura. El verdadero hedonista no necesita del grupo. El culto al yo tampoco es individualidad, es inmadurez, egoísmo, baja tolerancia a la frustración; lo que directamente te mete en otro grupo: el de los ofendidos.



Interesante puntualización sobre el hedonismo.


----------



## Deninguna parte (1 Nov 2022)

Otro vendido a la OMS y organismos globalistas que no dice las verdaderas razones. Y ya van...


----------



## Gárgolo (1 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pregunta a cualquier feminista y te dirá que ellas son más fuertes, se adaptan mejor, más resilientes.
> 
> Y convencida hoyga



No tengo la menor duda de ello, es lo que hay, así están esas cabecitas. Pero tampoco tengo duda de que si mañana las mujeres hicieran huelga general indefinidamente, apenas se notaría, pero que si la hiciéramos los hombres en poco tiempo estábamos en la edad media.


----------



## Kriegmesser (1 Nov 2022)

Abogo por ampliar el espectro de la eutanasia y que así, quien quiera suicidarse, que pueda recurrir al estado. Es la mejor forma de bajar las estadísticas de suicidios y resolver el problema, tal y como han hecho con la reforma laboral y los fijos discontinuos, pues el paro ya no existe.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (1 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Cuando aparece un hombre por burbuja con problemas, depresión o pasando un mal momento, la reacción de los burbujos es:
> 
> - decirle que es un maricón por llorar
> - decirle que sea un alfa y deje de llorar y quejarse
> ...



Además de burbujistas, españolazos.


----------



## poppom (1 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> De los 3.941 suicidios que se produjeron en 2020, 2.930 fueron suicidios de hombres y 1.011 de mujeres. Así pues, se suicidan 12,6 hombres de cada 100.000 y 4,2 mujeres de cada 100.000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es precisamente su teoría.
Que el hetereopatriarcado empuja al hombre a ser más independiente y fuerte, y los que no lo consiguen, al verse solos se quitan la vida.
Por ello defienden que hay que deconstruir al hombre y feminizarlo, al igual que a la sociedad en su conjunto.
Pero eso es lo que dicen ellas que quieren, no lo que buscan. Porque ya sabemos lo que le espera a un aliade que se feminice. Calabazas, friendzone e impotencia sexual.


----------



## A.Daimiel (1 Nov 2022)

amego no se suicida ni uno, que cosas


----------



## poppom (1 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Cuando aparece un hombre por burbuja con problemas, depresión o pasando un mal momento, la reacción de los burbujos es:
> 
> - decirle que es un maricón por llorar
> - decirle que sea un alfa y deje de llorar y quejarse
> ...



homo homini lupus est


----------



## 《Judas》 (1 Nov 2022)

porque fomentarlo no es que lo estén fomentando

no?


----------



## Soy forero (1 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que este país incita a eso, estamos en crisis constante a nivel laboral, social, político, económico, territorial y hasta jurídico. Si no fuera por el buen clima aqui habría más suicidios que en Japón


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Tranquilos, solo se trata de una criba de criptomonguers. Circulen!







Para más predicciones como esta, síganme en burbuja


----------



## sopelmar (1 Nov 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> O sea, que la gente se toma los antidepresivos porque sí, no porque estén mal, eh? Le roban las recetas al abuelo para pillarse las rulas en la farmacia porque piensan que a lo mejor da subidón o algo así, pero en España no hay más ansiedad, eh?
> 
> Por otro lado, la gente se suicida cada vez más y no sabemos por qué....
> 
> Sanitarios y sus sanitariadas.



'aterrador que ocurre en España es esa cifra que se ofrece, yo creo que, sin reparar en lo que supone, porque cuesta imaginarlo: los suicidios se han multiplicado por 10 y afectan sobre todo a jóvenes y adolescentes; *cada dos horas y media una persona se quita la vida."*


El* año pasado pasado por estas fechas* ya cerca de la Navidad Antonio saca a bombo y platillo su plan para luchar contra las enfwrmedades mentales y suicidios costeado con dinero de las ayudas aprobadas por Europa no se Rick parece que estamos igual o peor que hace un año


----------



## Lopolopo (1 Nov 2022)

La ley viogen, donde eres culpable solo por ser hombre, que te dejen sin ahorros, sin casa, sin poder ver a tus hijos...etc etc 

POCOS SUICIDIOS HAY...


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Nov 2022)

Veamos:

"Doctor en Medicina". Ok.
"Catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología". Muy bien.
" Jefe de la unidad de trastornos de la personalidad". Perfecto
Tras este "CV" te esperas que diga algo lógico, bien definido y apuntando a las causas y consecuencias y sólo es capaz de decir:

"Ej que no zabemo como pararlo".

Éste ha tratado a 0 pacientes en su vida


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Y la cantidad de kakunados que viven con la incertidumbre de no saber que llevan metido en el cuerpo... cuántos de ellos no habrán soportado la presión de vivir con grafeno en el cuerpo y se habrán suicidado antes de que conecten el 5g?


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para los hombres españoles nacidos después de 1970 tener un hogar y una familia es muy difícil por vivienda cara, leyes de divorcio y viogen, mentalidad feminista de mujeres e instituciones.
> 
> Cuando estás cosas no se mencionan en las entrevistas nunca estoy seguro de si es por ceguera lo que equivale a estupidez total o autocensura.



Llámalo estupidez, llámalo chalet en la sierra, invitaciones a congresos, sobresueldos varios, pocas ganas de ser expulsado del colegio oficial correspondiente, y otras nimiedades sin importancia alguna…


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Dónde se pueden consultar los datos del 2022? A ser posible en tiempo real, como cuando la kobic.


----------



## jorobachov (1 Nov 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> "Doctor en Medicina". Ok.
> "Catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología". Muy bien.
> ...



Tu sabes como pararlo ??? 
Lo que hay en españa es un gran número de gente desmotivada, de gente que actúa como un robot. Trabajo -> Casa -> Trabajo. Nadie hace planes a futuro, nadie tiene ilusión por crear, por ser dueño de su vida. El sueño mas grande de la gente es sacar una plaza de funcionario. Que aspiraciones y que retos personales se están incentivando en este país ??? Trabajar y trabajar como un tarugo para ser un miserable toda la vida, vivir con lo justito, rehuir de formar una familia, rehuir de iniciar proyectos profesionales que puedan conducirte al éxito. Es el país de la puta envidia, cualquiera que destaca un poco, solo un poco, ya es un puto capitalista , defraudador, maltratador, y otros cien mil mantras y san benitos que te colocan. La gente está desmoralizada, por completo. Todo esto lleva a que la gente se agarre depresiones de caballo, pierda la autoestima, y en casos profundamente graves, a quitarse la vida, por que no tienen esperanza, ni proyectos de vida, ni futuro, ni nada. Cambiar esto, serían décadas de pedagogía, de cambiar el sistema completamente, eliminar el sistema educativo tal y como lo conocemos, eliminar la prensa y los medios de masas tal y como lo conocemos, y eso no se hace sino haciendo una limpia de hijos de puta, malnacidos, y mugre que hay en los estamentos del legislativo , del ejecutivo y del judicial.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Nov 2022)

cuando me pille el pc y me convierta en streamer, pienso enseñarle a toda la juventud española que lo que realmente te cura el nvcleo del alma a pelo es eso que siempre les han dicho que era tan malo, pero que en realidad es la autentica salud

EL ODIO

la cantidad de vidas que voy a salvar va a ser brootal
solo tienen que bajar las graficas, y salvo hezpaña y parte de letrinoamerica en cuestion de unos pocos streams


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Nov 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Tu sabes como pararlo ???
> Lo que hay en españa es un gran número de gente desmotivada, de gente que actúa como un robot. Trabajo -> Casa -> Trabajo. Nadie hace planes a futuro, nadie tiene ilusión por crear, por ser dueño de su vida. El sueño mas grande de la gente es sacar una plaza de funcionario. Que aspiraciones y que retos personales se están incentivando en este país ??? Trabajar y trabajar como un tarugo para ser un miserable toda la vida, vivir con lo justito, rehuir de formar una familia, rehuir de iniciar proyectos profesionales que puedan conducirte al éxito. Es el país de la puta envidia, cualquiera que destaca un poco, solo un poco, ya es un puto capitalista , defraudador, maltratador, y otros cien mil mantras y san benitos que te colocan. La gente está desmoralizada, por completo. Todo esto lleva a que la gente se agarre depresiones de caballo, pierda la autoestima, y en casos profundamente graves, a quitarse la vida, por que no tienen esperanza, ni proyectos de vida, ni futuro, ni nada. Cambiar esto, serían décadas de pedagogía, de cambiar el sistema completamente, eliminar el sistema educativo tal y como lo conocemos, eliminar la prensa y los medios de masas tal y como lo conocemos, y eso no se hace sino haciendo una limpia de hijos de puta, malnacidos, y mugre que hay en los estamentos del legislativo , del ejecutivo y del judicial.



Es una pregunta que te contestas tú mismo no?


----------



## Kluster (1 Nov 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> *P. En esta legislatura, el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha presentado un proyecto de ley de salud mental. ¿Qué piensa?*
> 
> R. El proyecto de ley, que es una iniciativa de Unidas Podemos, es más ideológico que otra cosa. Es un proyecto de ley anticientífico, porque lo que viene a decir es que los trastornos mentales son una creación de la sociedad occidental y burguesa; sostiene que el problema está en la estructura socioeconómica y que, si no hubiera sufrimiento social, ni opresión de ningún tipo, no habría enfermedades mentales. Con lo cual, todo el proyecto de ley está encaminado a decirle a los ciudadanos cómo deben organizarse y qué estructuras socioeconómicas hay que cambiar.



Comunistas arrimando el ascua a su sardina, para variar.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Nov 2022)

: no se


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Nov 2022)

Muchos se creían que el social-comunismo era una broma... incluidos muchos de los suicidados.


----------



## socrates99 (1 Nov 2022)

No conozco a un político que se haya suicidado.


----------



## Shudra (1 Nov 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> No conozco a un político que se haya suicidado.



Solo se suicidan los pobres, los que están arriba ya han conseguido el ideal de vida.
Trabajar en España es la muerte.


----------



## MrDanger (1 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normas estúpidas para cualquier gilipollez, donde el sistema reprime con multas millonarias de carácter administrativo (y no con cárcel) y así te arruinan de por vida, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden.
> 
> A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos (no me sorprende que sea el país que más consume), pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar. Y cada día que pasa, más mierda y más suicidios, pero lo importante en este país es el cambio climático y la guerra de Ucrania.



Expaña es el país donde más difícil es conseguir lo esencial para llevar una vida digna (y que lo tenían nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos sin haber estudiado): casa, trabajo y mujer decentes. 

Por supuesto, influyen más factores en los suicidios, como la legislación que protege a los okupas, las leyes antihombre y todas las injusticias y cabronadas.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Nov 2022)

Echar a Irene Montero y revertir sus políticas, *sospecho* que ayudaría a mitigar esas cifras.


----------



## Mink (1 Nov 2022)

Si realmente no saben parar la epidemia es que son subnormales


----------



## ekOz (1 Nov 2022)

Quitando los que tengan viogen, economía destruida, me gustaría saber cuántos están en la lista pero por otro motivo, efectos secundarios, hay mucha gente que se ha reído lo más grande y ahora estarán sufriendo por lo que se metieron, el orgullo es muy jodido y se puede llegar a situaciones crudas, también los que se hayan visto con la calidad de vida reducida en un porcentaje alto, estas navidades pintan muy negras.


----------



## wopa (1 Nov 2022)

En los psiquiátricos encuentras de todo: directores de banco, adolescentes, abuelos, amas de casa, drogadictos, tías buenas, deportistas, profesores.... Los trastornos mentales son algo terrible. Un hermano mío enfermó de depresión por una desgracia gorda y casi le cuesta la vida. En estos casos es absolutamente cierto eso de "Le puede pasar a cualquiera". Casi nos mata a todos. Y al final será él el que nos entierre a todos. Bicho malo nunca muere.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Nov 2022)

A un conocido muy pero que muy cercano mio, a un familiar le diagnosticaron depresión profunda y la inflaron a medicacion... en 2 dias se suicido ...

sin comentarios


----------



## JmDt (1 Nov 2022)

Cuantos de estos suicidios son imputables directa o indirectamente a la LIVG????

Me gustaría ver el ratio de mujeres asesinadas por su marido o pareja respecto a el número de hombres divorciados suicidados.


----------



## Digamelon (1 Nov 2022)

Os pensábais que el socialismo era una broma...


----------



## Ace Tone (1 Nov 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Si realmente no saben parar la epidemia es que son subnormales



No tienen ninguna intención de pararla, por eso dicen que no saben, para escurrir el bulto. En un mundo en el que el plan consiste en reducir población (sobre todo la autóctona) los suicidios les vienen perfectos, cuantos más haya mejor.

De hecho, saben perfectamente que los suicidios van a ir a más, a medida que avancen los planes de ruina que nos tienen preparados y la infame Agenda 2030.


----------



## Ludovicus (1 Nov 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> *Carrasco Perera es doctor en Medicina, catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología Médica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y jefe de la Unidad de Trastornos de la Personalidad del Hospital Clínico San Carlos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Las terrazas están llenas". Es burbujo.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> De los 3.941 suicidios que se produjeron en 2020, 2.930 fueron suicidios de hombres y 1.011 de mujeres. Así pues, se suicidan 12,6 hombres de cada 100.000 y 4,2 mujeres de cada 100.000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los hombres no importan una mierda en este pais.

Como si mañana hay 10000 suicidios por año

Mientras la minoria sean mujeres...y los suicidas mayormente sean hombres...

Importa el câncer de mamas , de ovarios y uteros y las 40 mujeres asesinadas al año por hombres ( el 50% marronidos extranjeros)


----------



## Arkaku-txo (1 Nov 2022)

Gracias progres


----------



## Arkaku-txo (1 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> No la he leído entera porque en un momento dado la perspectiva del entrevistado pasa a ser diametralmente contraria a la mía.
> 
> Dice que la sociedad está más infantilizada y soporta menos las adversidades como un problema amoroso o un problema laboral.
> 
> ...



Antes no había problemas amorosos ya que la gente se casaba a los veinte.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> El hezpañordo es un ser "feliz" a base de podrirse el cerebro a químicos, tierra de viejos taradísimos y jóvenes torturados por la locura de sus padres y sin ningún futuro. Esta es una tierra ineficiente, atrasada en todos los aspectos con respecto al primer mundo, todos viviendo amenazados constantemente por el gobierno de rojos de mierda al que no paran de votar, con un lavado de cerebro espantoso en cada etapa de la vida y con el gobierno prohibiendo hasta respirar y pidiendo a las ratas retrasadas votar más fuerte en esta tierra dejada de la mano de Dios.



+1

Brutall lo has clavado y te quedas corto.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Nov 2022)

Biba la pezoe


----------



## Frysby (1 Nov 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Muy fácil: se prohíbe por ley y se le pone una multa muy gorda al que ose suicidarse. ¿No es así como lo arreglan todo en este puto país?



Salvo que sea mujer. En ese caso se les da una paguita gorda a sus niñes.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (1 Nov 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Salvo que sea mujer. En ese caso se les da una paguita gorda a sus niñes.




Si, estamos todas de paguitas gordas hasta arriba...Me voy a comprar un piso a tocateja con todas ellas....


Echáis las culpas siempre a otros, a los de arriba, a las mujeres, etc.... pero sois tan simples NPCs retrasados que habéis caido en la trampa que esos mismos de arriba buscaban....el problemas y las limitaciones las tenéis vosotros mismos


Incels acomplejados


----------



## Abrojo (1 Nov 2022)

España es un manicomio a cielo abierto


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Nov 2022)

90% hombres, pero no es un problema de género


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Nov 2022)

Queriais liberaloidismo ñarigudo. Pues ahora a disfrutarlo


----------



## machotafea (1 Nov 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> La solucion es cerrar el ocio, obligarlos a llevar mascarilla y culparlos de la muerte de su puta bisabuela sidosa de 200 años.
> 
> *MATASANOS érais, y MATASANOS sois*



Luego eres el primero en ir a abarrotar Hurgencias con un catarrito. 

Sois unos mierdas.


----------



## Chispeante (1 Nov 2022)

Uno de los principales, sino el principal, problemas para intentar reducir el número de suicidios es que la mayoría de lis fallecidos son hombres. Si el suicidio fuera un problema mayoritariamente femenino ya le habrían intentado meter mano antes. Los problemas que afectan a los hombres están en cuarto lugar: mujeres > niños > animales > hombres.


----------



## comprador de afecto (1 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> decir que la gente se suicida porque esta loca pero que es lo que les hace enloquecerse.



Ahí has dado con la pregunta correcta.
¿No será en muchos casos la frustración por no follar o no encontrar pareja adecuada?.


----------



## escudero (1 Nov 2022)

solo hay una medida eficaz contra el suicidio:
que haya trabajo con condiciones dignas, que si te quedas parado, en 15 dias, ya estes en otro parecido.
Acceso a una vivienda de forma facil.
Que el sueldo de una persona, de para pagar tu casa, coche, comida, y mantener a tu pareja y un par de niños, sabiendo que llegas a final de mes y puedes salir de vez en cuando a cenar con la familia, o se te rompe la lavadora y puedes ir diractemnte a comprar otra.

En un pais de miserias, la gente va tensa, las relaciones de pareja, mas tensas todavia... pues normal que la gente colapse mentalmente, que otra cosa puede hacer? ir a comer a caritas rodeado de moros en bmw y mercedes?


----------



## comprador de afecto (1 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Y voy a enumerar varios elementos que considero pueden llevar a una persona a suicidarse:
> 
> -Desespero e impotencia real al ver que no tenemos herramientas para cambiar aspectos que consideramos esenciales en nuestra vida.



Por ejemplo, el no poder encontrar pareja adecuada.
Por eso, muchos tíos deciden largarse de este país.


----------



## comprador de afecto (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La gente esta hasta los cojones, y entienden que si no van a poder elegir muchas cosas en vida, al menos pueden ser los dueños de su muerte, y se suicidan. A mi no me parece mal (me gusta saber que controlo cuando mi vida va a terminar) aunque hay otras formas mas divertidas de protestar, tales como la ofuscación de datos (crear perfiles falsos via automatización, dinero físico, etc...) o evitar a las españolas.



Sí...pero estando en España poco las podrás evitar (estás rodeado de ellas, por desgracia).
Cuando te marchas del país es cuando entonces ya las evitas.


----------



## thx (1 Nov 2022)

" Vivimos en una *sociedad infantilizada* con una mínima tolerancia a la frustración. "

¿Y que es lo que esperaban? El Estado ha crecido de tal manera que un adulto no puede desarrollar su vida de manera mas o menos natural, porque ha tomado el rol de padre.
No dejo de repetirlo, al ciudadano se le quitan derechos año tras año. Cuando yo era adolescente se podia viajar en auto sin cinturon de seguridad, se podia fumar en casi cualquier lugar, las calles no estaban estan llenas de camaras de vigilancia, etc. Si no se le permite a un individuo asumir sus propios riesgos, lo que se obtiene es un niño de 1.8m.

PD: no lei todo el articulo, asi que no se si lo dice, pero estaria bueno saber que porcentaje de suicidios hay entre sexos: apuesto a que casi todos los suicidas son hombres.


----------



## Soy forero (1 Nov 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Muy fácil: se prohíbe por ley y se le pone una multa muy gorda al que ose suicidarse. ¿No es así como lo arreglan todo en este puto país?



Lo jodido es que la multa la tendrán que pagar los familiares si el suicidio culmina con éxito


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

Siempre que se entrevista a un psiquiatra nunca se le pregunta por lo verdaderamente importante, y es la presencia de psicópatas en la vida pública, sobre todo en la política, nunca se habla de cómo esos psicópatas llegan al poder y cómo nos joden la vida a todos mientras disfrutan jodiéndonos.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> 90% hombres, pero no es un problema de género



Como osas, compañero.


----------



## carlitros_15 (1 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> No la he leído entera porque en un momento dado la perspectiva del entrevistado pasa a ser diametralmente contraria a la mía.
> 
> Dice que la sociedad está más infantilizada y soporta menos las adversidades como un problema amoroso o un problema laboral.
> 
> ...



Exactamente.

Menudo subormal.

Antes, un problema amoroso era que Pepita, tu novia de dos meses con la que habías dado dos bailes en las fiestas del pueblo, cortara contigo. Ya ves tú qué drama.

Hoy un problema amoroso es que tu mujer, con la que llevas casado años y tienes hijos, decida que el monitor de zumba la hace reír más y decida romper la familia, te ponga una viogen, se lleve a los niños, te meta en la cárcel, te arruine y destroce la vida de todas las personas de su familia para poder zorrear.


----------



## La biografia (1 Nov 2022)

Los psiquiatras se han forrado con los "enfermos mentales", han estado durante muchos años experimentando con ellos como si sus pacientes fueran un laboratorio lleno de cobayas y sí, a bastantes de ellos los han empastillado de por vida y es que esos medicamentos no previenen el suicidio sino que muchas veces los provocan.

La mayoría y algunos de ellos al ser medicados desde tan jóvenes llevan un diagnóstico detrás de otro porque esos medicamentos provocan justo lo que ellos quieren erradicar. Los síntomas de esos medicamentos provocan esas clases de etiquetas que ellos los psiquiatras desde luego que ponen y así van acumulando medicamentos en el organismo de esa persona.


La Big Pharma ha mentido muchísimo sobre el no peligro y la inocuidad de todos esos medicamentos.

Los efectos secundarios de estos medicamentos no son de uno o dos síntomas sino de múltiples síntomas que los dejan con una secuelas que ellos mismos no saben explicar y suelen ser síntomas que los psiquiatras no creen.

Pero esos pobres pacientes en su desespero están callados porque muchos medicamentos les bloquean una parte del cerebro, casi que algunos ni siquiera pueden hablar sobre el tema de lo que sienten, es un infierno por dentro.

Yo he leído miles de miles de testimonios en una de las páginas más importantes de la psiquiatría en Estados Unidos.

Han muerto muchos niños y jóvenes por culpa de los antipsicóticos y por y debido a los antidepresivos y otros medicamentos combinados que los conducen al suicidio por no soportar esos efectos adversos. 

Generalmente fallecen por iatrogénia. Cuando no lo soportan más, se suelen tirar por una ventana para no tener que seguir con esos medicamentos. La acatisia es mortal, fuente de sufrimiento y dolor. 

Para mí que han creado un lío espantoso y ahora algunos de esos médicos se ponen las manos en la cabeza, se rasgan las vestiduras, con razón ahora este hombre se queja sobre el tema, pero no, yo no creo que sea verdad que los chicos y chicas vayan a la farmacia a pedir anti depresivos así como así, son los mismos psiquiatras los que recetan, neurolepticos, como si fueran golosinas.

Son los medicamentos más peligrosos que existen pero no les dan importancia y comienzan a ningunear a los pacientes que los toman cuando se quejan de todos los terribles efectos secundarios.

Hay gente que quiere quitarse del tratamiento pero lo tienen prohibido por familiares y por los médicos, o psiquiatras y las familias no los dejan que los dejen.

Por los que muchos de esos pacientes se encuentran en un callejón sin salida y cuando los pacientes no soportan más tener que lidiar años y años con un montón de síntomas como la acatisia y otros,, lo que hacen es suicidarse porque les hace mucho daño por dentro. Como los, familiares, no les dejan dejar la medicación ni los psiquiatras tampoco. Estos pacientes se desesperan.

Por otro lado en muy difícil que tengan apoyo para dejar esa drogas tan adictivas, que son peores que la heroína, que la cocaína y que otras.
Porque pueden tardar años en superarlo y que la secuelas puede que nunca se les puedan quitar porque muchos de los síntomas que tienen esta gente es provocada por las medicamentos por los que se le añade una etiqueta más de enfermo mental de otra clase.

Son medicamentos muy neurotóxicos, tienen muchos efectos secundarios que los dejan bastante mal y sobre todo con daño cerebral. La mayoría de esos se siguen tomando medicación durante años acaban muy intoxicados a nivel corporal y físico y mental.

Los médicos y los psiquiatras han intoxicado a una buena parte de la población
Pienso, que las cifras sobre 4.000 suicidios al año debe de ser una mentira como una catedral, son muchos más. Muy más.


Hace un tiempo leí una entrevista de una mujer psiquiatría que decía que medio millón de españoles se podrían estar a punto de suicidar.

Eso lo dijo hace unos cinco años por lo que la cifras se esconden y se camuflan con otra clase de enfermedades que no dirán que son, debido a las medicaciones psiquiátricas sino que lo clasifican como "muertes naturales" o de otra clase de enfermedad dirán.

No se puede parar porque el campo de la salud mental es una mentira y esos profesionales ganan mucho dinero con esto y a ellos les siempre les encanta diagnosticar y clasificar y etiquetar a las personas. Por lo que muchos de los que caigan en sus garras tendrán una vida de miseria conforme cada vez se vayan siguiendo tomándose esos medicamentos que a la larga al final los daña a todos los niveles y no pueden encontrar trabajo con esa condición y y tener una familia y muchas otras cosas más

Muchos "enfermos mentales" se ocultan de la sociedad por vergüenza.

No son creídos y mucho menos son escuchados y suelen ser ridiculizados cuando advierten de los efectos secundarios y los familiares no les hacen caso y los psiquiatras pasando ellos.... que como los llaman locos o porque los llaman enfermos o porque lo llaman de determinadas cosas esos pacientes pierden toda la credibilidad.


Por eso yo cuando oigo que la gente lanzarse idioteces varias, la gente en general están atiborrados de lanzarse unos a otros, todo tipo de coletillas, etiquetas por ej: estas loco, vete al psiquiatría, estás para que te encierren, tómate las pastillas, qué te hagan una lobotomia, estás demente estás esquizofrénico, estás esto, estás lo otro.

Todos juntos y la sociedad en general está empujando a que todo esto siga ocurriendo.

Son la mayoría de las, personas quienes se lanzan todas estas mierdas entre si y luego la familiares que están completamente comidos del coco. Se les cae la baba con los médicos y con los psiquiatras. Los ponen en un altar.

Pero su altar es un altar del sacrificio humano.

Hay padres, madres y toda clase de profesionales que no creen en esos pacientes.

Y estos pacientes están sufriendo una tortura increíble que no pueden contar.

Aunque sin embargo en Estados Unidos ya están empezando un poco a hablar del tema. Pero no tiene solución. Porque la psiquiatría y el campo de la medicina siempre siempre y la Big Pharma se defenderán. Y siempre tendrán a niños en su altar para sacrificarlos y a adultos y a personas mayores con sus neurotóxicos y con sus etiquetas de diagnósticos.

A muchos familiares les gusta encontrar y hallar un chivo expiatorio y encantados participan de este ritual de sacrificio..



Calvario que están pasando por dentro y por supuesto que esto va a ser muy difícil de que pueda ser cambiado porque es una sociedad en la que se sigue creyendo en las etiquetas y en la enfermedad mental por lo que muchos de ellos seguirán el infierno de ser, "falsamente diagnosticado y etiquetado, de por vida.

Se podía decir muchísimo más pero el desastre ya está servido y ya no hay vuelta atrás.

No sé como la van a poder tapar pero ciertamente muchos han sido dañados por culpa de la misma psiquiatría que dice curar.

Difíci, es saber el verdadero cálculo exacto de los millones de españoles que andan polimedicados por culpa de los médicos y, de los psiquiatras del campo de "la salud mental", como ellos lo llaman pero que no es ni salud mental sino que es para cargarse el cerebro de la gente.

Han jugado con fuego y se están quemando lo que destrozado a buena parte de jóvenes y de no tan jóvenes y ahora mismo se verá una plancha de suicidios pero provocados por una neurotoxicidad y, por cerebros dañados a causa de esos medicamentos. Por causa de la Iatrogenia muchos se suicidan


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

Que receten más antidepresivos y más mierdas que no arreglan nada y sigan viogenizando a la gente.


----------



## elKaiser (1 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ese tema no se toca pero no por lo que creéis. El efecto llamada es algo perfectamente estudiado en psicología, se da cuando se habla mucho de un tema. Se habla mucho de la los asesinatos de mujeres a manos de sus parejas, ¿por qué?, para fomentar que fenómeno siga ocurriendo y seguir consiguiendo los votos de los más imbéciles de la sociedad. No se habla nada del suicidio, ¿por qué?, este tema no da votos y además el sistema necesita cuantos más remeros mejor.



Sí, en parte es para evitar el efecto imitación; pero principalmente se hace, para que la gente no haga preguntas incómodas acerca de la mierda de sociedad y dictadura en la que vivimos.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Nov 2022)

Lamentablemente en la crisis del 2008 perdí por suicidio un amigo con el que montaba en bicicleta cuando éramos pequeños. 
Es muy triste.. que por temas económicos ( impagos a su pyme ) una persona no vea salida y termine suicidándose. 
Y supongo que como en su caso miles de casos iguales en la anterior crisis..... pero en este pais gobernado por psicópatas y poblado por vagos todo el mundo quiere su paguita o su placita de funcijeta, sin importarle de dónde y cómo sale el dinero que le cae del cielo cual maná divino.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Nov 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No hay hedonismo, sólo postureo, no se disfruta del placer por y para el placer sino para mostrarlo, para "compartirlo" en las RR.SS; colectivización pura. El verdadero hedonista no necesita del grupo. El culto al yo tampoco es individualidad, es inmadurez, egoísmo, baja tolerancia a la frustración; lo que directamente te mete en otro grupo: el de los ofendidos.



Puede ser, pero creo q al final todo es falta de autodeterminación y de un fin para lograrlo, para q voy a currarmelo si no tengo opciones de pareja/familia o en el sexo contrario son insoportables (ellas feminazis, ellos blanditos, aliades y poco maduros), si sumamos al bombardeo de mierda constante en los q te dicen cómo debes ser y cuando lo eres tampoco te hacen caso... 

Si al final la culpa de tu infelicidad es siempre de otros, y es lo q venden y llevan vendiendo desde hace años. Si solo te dejas gobernar agolpe de emoción y no de lógica, pues tenemos los ingredientes perfectos para que sea el estado el gobierne tu vida xq tú no eres capaz. Y eso es lo q buscan los políticos, hacerse indispensables. 

Y para todo esto los psiquiatras tienen gran parte de culpa, xq ofrecen la supuesta solución en una puta pastilla que cuando no soluciona los problemas de base (como cortarse el pene vamos) y encima tocan cosas del funcionamiento del cerebro q no deberían... Pues tenemos hordas de zombies ofendiditos donde la culpa es del el que trabaja y sale adelante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

El deseo sexual ha sido siempre una fuente de problemas desde origen de los tiempos.

Lo podemos ver actualmente en los documentales de animales, que es la causa de todos los conflictos y peleas.

Las doctrinas, las religiones, los sabios y sacerdotes , las normas y las leyes, el pecado y el delito, los terribles castigos al cuerpo y el fuego del infierno para el alma pretendieron siempre parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando sexo y pelea. Lo que se plasmó en los 7 pecados capitales : La soberbia, la avaricia, la lujuria, la ira, la gula, la envidia y la pereza son las *siete* pasiones del alma que nos alejan de ser humanos para comportarnos como animales, es decir como diablos sin alma que se dejan llevar por sus impulsos.

No se le temía al diablo como si fuese un depredador sino por la capacidad del satanismo para destruir al individuo, a un poblado, o una civilización entera.

Los humanos juntaron la irascibilidad y lujuria de los monos con una implacable capacidad para matar y para vengarse. Las muchas especies de humanos que han existido se mataron entre sí cuando aprendieron a usar palos y piedras, a diferencia del resto de los monos que solo usan sus manos y son capaces de contener su ira.

Sobrevivimos nosotros por la fuerte moral que se impuso a la convivencia. Lo podemos ver en las tribus africanas que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra y son la evidencia del pasado.

El matrimonio es un acuerdo sagrado que requiere una importante dote para darle importancia al hecho trascendental del sexo y sus consecuencias que son los hijos. Es el ritual de paso más importante de la vida, de hecho es un sacramento en todas las culturas.

La virginidad era el valor supremo. Su pérdida delataba que esa mujer no era de fiar y nadie quería problemas. De hecho actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han extirpado el clítoris que para ellas es como hacerse la circuncisión. Un método radical con la finalidad de controlar el deseo, que recordemos que es el origen de todos los problemas y la infelicidad. Ya lo dice Buda hace 2.500 años : el secreto de la felicidad es la ausencia del deseo. Del deseo surge el dolor y el miedo.

Se entiende mejor si lo comparamos con fumar . Un no fumador no teme quedarse sin tabaco, sin embargo un fumador su vida gira en torno a fumar. El intervalo de tiempo entre cigarrillo y cigarrillo es dolor. Es el tiempo que ha soportado sin estar respirando humo.

El deseo es una alarma del cuerpo como cuando tienes mucha sed y te impulsa a beber. Lo que tiene que hacer el ser humano desde su intelecto es domar el ansia para dirigirla a cuestiones que verdaderamente importan para su supervivencia y la del grupo. La más importante es la formación de las familias puesto que si no hay hijos ese individuo será el último de una estirpe de supervivientes que se remonta a principio de los tiempos y que en el caso de los blancos, descendientes de neandertales, superaron la glaciación.


----------



## Panko21 (1 Nov 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> Son los medicamentos más peligrosos que existen pero no les dan importancia y comienzan a ningunear a los pacientes que los toman cuando se quejan de todos los terribles efectos secundarios.



Son unos hijos de puta, a mi mujer casi la vuelven loca que tuve que ir por lo privado, cuando le contamos el problema a la de la publica ( mi mujer se lo conto) respondio diciendo que no la trataba más que ella era reacia a su tratamiento... cuando la medicacion de la privada tampoco funciono y me cague en sus muertos xq no me envio unos informes, le dijo a mi mujer q ya no la trataba mas. y tuvimos que acudir a otra... q lleva 2 meses sin dar señales de vida... un seguimiento de pacientes de mierda que encima nunca preguntan a las personas mas cercanas. 

Mi mujer toda la vida diagnosticada de depresión cuando a lo que tiende es al TOC y su ansiedad derivada. Mi mujer tiene ciclos de 3-4 años bien y uno que se le gira el cerebro... la solución es siempre la misma pastilla xq le han enseñado en su familia que no es culpa suya, que es como su padre, y que la solución son las pastillas... entender y reflexionar sobre lo que pasa nunca... 

Asi que entre las vacunas y los psiquiatras... creo en los medicos lo justo. la mayoria personas cuyo merito ha sido empollar y poco mas.


----------



## La biografia (1 Nov 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta, a mi mujer casi la vuelven loca que tuve que ir por lo privado, cuando le contamos el problema a la de la publica ( mi mujer se lo conto) respondio diciendo que no la trataba más que ella era reacia a su tratamiento... cuando la medicacion de la privada tampoco funciono y me cague en sus muertos xq no me envio unos informes, le dijo a mi mujer q ya no la trataba mas. y tuvimos que acudir a otra... q lleva 2 meses sin dar señales de vida... un seguimiento de pacientes de mierda que encima nunca preguntan a las personas mas cercanas.
> 
> Mi mujer toda la vida diagnosticada de depresión cuando a lo que tiende es al TOC y su ansiedad derivada. Mi mujer tiene ciclos de 3-4 años bien y uno que se le gira el cerebro... la solución es siempre la misma pastilla xq le han enseñado en su familia que no es culpa suya, que es como su padre, y que la solución son las pastillas... entender y reflexionar sobre lo que pasa nunca...
> 
> Asi que entre las vacunas y los psiquiatras... creo en los medicos lo justo. la mayoria personas cuyo merito ha sido empollar y poco mas.




Me alegro muchísimo de que defiendas a tu mujer. De que ella tenga la suerte de tenerte. Has sido y eres muy valiente.

El TOC es provocado por la medicación, en muchos casos y esto está ya siendo documentado por los médicos y por algunos valientes psiquiatras que no se venden a la Big Farma.

Pienso que lo que hay que evitar es que tu mujer tome muchos medicamentos y o si es posible lo mínimo. O nada. Pero el riesgo es que tendrás que lidiar con una serie de momentos de angustia pero como algo que es un problema existencial de la vida. Y es que no muchas familiares y ni médicos y amigos están dispuestos a lidiar con esto pero probablemente tú sí porque eres más fuerte y con ella podréis superarlo.

La ansiedad es algo que provoca cuando también dejas la medicación y el nerviosismo y muchas otras síntomas que no tardan en desaparecer hasta después de haber dejado la medicación durante un tiempo.

Meterse en la consulta de un médico ya es salir con alguna clase de medicamento, con otro nuevo diagnóstico y con otra forma de angustia que te hace pensar de que estás enfermo mental de otra cosa.

Creo que tú sabes perfectamente de lo que hacer y que debes de apoyar a tu mujer y que tienes que ser su cuidador pero eso no va a evitar que ella siga teniendo algún que otro síntoma de ansiedad y el TOC como ya he comentado antes, no es más que otro efectos secundarios de las medicaciones que tarda en desaparecer incluso cuando la dejas.


Ni más sincera felicitación por tu preocupación y porque estás luchando en contra de esto.

Ella tiene mucha suerte de tenerte y tú a ella por lo que si formáis un gran equipo podréis daros cuenta de la gran mentira de la medicina actual


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Eso que dicen de que la mayoría de psicópatas está entre los que mandan es absolutamente falso, es la excusita que usan los más idiotas y psicópatas para justificar su idiocia/psicopatía y no hay que creerles. Psicópatas hay realmente muchos y están en todas partes, hasta en los lugares más humildes: un profesor, un matarife, un portero...
> 
> Porque yo pregunto ¿quién es más psicópata el que hace la ley injusta o el que vota conscientemente dicha ley a sabiendas de lo que va a provocar? Ambos son lo mismo.



Si está claro que psicópatas hay en todas partes pero el círculo de influencia sobre el que ejerce su maldad un portero o un matarife psicópata es muy reducido (el ámbito de su trabajo, por ejemplo) o un familiar psicópata (el ámbito de su familia, o como mucho de su vecindario). El problema con el político psicópata es que su círculo de influencia es de muchos millones de personas, precisamente por eso un psicópata siempre será un problema pero mucho mayor si se mete en política .


----------



## trancos123 (1 Nov 2022)

El otro efecto del tráfico: su ruido aumenta la depresión, la ansiedad y el suicidio


El ruido es el contaminante desapercibido. Es la cara B del efecto del tráfico, del que prácticamente solo se habla en términos de contaminación química,




www.elindependiente.com










El ruido del tráfico aumenta el riesgo de suicidio


Revista Tráfico y Seguridad Vial - DGT




revista.dgt.es


----------



## Panko21 (1 Nov 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> "Doctor en Medicina". Ok.
> "Catedrático de Psiquiatría y Psicología". Muy bien.
> ...



Habrá tratado a miles y les habrá dado las pastillas y medicacion según el protocolo... En los que funcionase pues de pondría la medalla, en los que no cambiaría de medicación 4 veces con más emzclas y cosas más fuertes hasta que o bien mejorase o terminase en suicidio.

Pero todavía no he visto un psiquiatra que busque las fuentes del sufrimiento humano, solo buscan quitarlo como el q se toma un Ibuprofeno para el dolor de cabeza.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Nov 2022)

La mayoría son asesinatos que se hace pasar por suicidios y poca gana tiene la policía de andar investigando.


----------



## Topacio (1 Nov 2022)

Lo raro es que antes de suicidarse, antes nadie haya pensado en jugarse la vida en empeorarsela a los responsables de que esta se haya convertido en una ruina


----------



## escudero (1 Nov 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Lo raro es que antes de suicidarse, antes nadie haya pensado en jugarse la vida en empeorarsela a los responsables de que esta se haya convertido en una ruina



supongo porque bastante tenian con su ruina, como para cargarles el sanbenito a su familia de "familiares de el loco que entro con bombonas de butano al banco que le embargó, le quito las polizas de credito sin motivo y le engañaron de.como encauzar la situacion para endeudarlonmas..."


me resulta curioso, que aqui muchos pongan como motivos los sentimentales, cuando yo creo que son los economicos, incluso con la viogen, el problema es que te embargan todo el sueldo y te dejan sin posibilidad de vivir una vida... mientras la ex , mantenida por uno gracias a tener dos o tres hijos, que encima, el padre paga y no puede ni ver...
Asi, que el componente economico, tiene para mi, el mayor peso en este tema.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Nov 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Lo raro es que antes de suicidarse, antes nadie haya pensado en jugarse la vida en empeorarsela a los responsables de que esta se haya convertido en una ruina



Pienso lo mismo. El problema es que vas corto de tiempo y de medios, y ya no te lo ponen facil, como cuando había manifestaciones de HB a favor de ETA


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

Dijo el Dr cabrera, psiquiatra y forense, en un programa que dejaron de emitir en una de estas cadenas tipo el toro o 13TV que aprox 800 hombres al año se suicidan en España porque están en medio de un divorcio que no superan, el.dr no dió más detalles pero los tiros van por lo que comentais, un divorcio para un hombre puede ser muy duro, que ella te quite la casa, te obliguen a pasar manuntención o te embarguen la nómina y confisquen tus cuentas sinó pasas dinero, que incluso no puedas ver a tus hijos porque ella malmeta por medio y diga eres un borracho, drogata o maltratador, y encima ella se folle a otros.mientras tu a derroido en casa los padres o por ahi tirado, pues hombre no creo sea plato buen gusto.

El programa que casualidad fue retirado, no se si alguien más lo vió.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Nov 2022)

no saben como pararlo...........

TRADUCCION: NO TIENEN INTENCION NI INTERES EN HACERLO.


----------



## adal86 (1 Nov 2022)

Aquí en el pueblo de al lado hace cosa de un mes se tiró un tipo por un barranco. Un tipo con la vida resuelta, ya mayor, con una hija metida en política. Muy extraño.

En otros lugares, grandes ciudades y demás, imagino que estarán cayendo como moscas; pero como no se publica y no se habla abiertamente de ello, nunca lo sabremos.

Pero tengo la sensación de que incluso son pocos los que se matan, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de mierda que se ve últimamente en general; covid, economía echa mierda, aumento de delincuencia, aumento de enfermedades mentales, genaro, etcétera. Veremos cómo evoluciona la cosa en los próximos años, pero yo apostaría a que esto no irá a mejor...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

El satanismo es la ideología dominante en España.
Disfrazado con eufemismos, es el pecado lo que se ensalza en este país.
No es casualidad que sean referentes sociales LA VENENO y Nacho Vidal , cuya hijo también es un travesti. Tal es así que los criminales que diseñan nuestra sociedad han financiado series de la tele para lavar el cerebro todavía más a la borregada .
Toneladas de cocaína que se consumen en España y que " las autoridades " permiten y fomentan no son nada comparado con todo lo que rodea al sexo, que es el opio de occidente.

¿ cómo es posible que en nuestro país se destinen miles de millones de euros a un ministerio que pretende castrar a los hombres ?

Los travestis son una de tantas conductas peculiares que tiene la población que vive en estos zoos humanos y distópicos en los que se han convertido las ciudades. De hecho lo raro es encontrar una persona " normal "

A quien hay que proteger es a los padres de familia a los que destruyen su vida hasta el extremo que prefieren suicidarse.

*Detrás de muchos suicidas hay hombres atormentados que prefirieron matarse antes de llevar a otras personas por delante. 









Pablo Iglesias: "'Veneno' es una serie inteligente que me hizo llorar como una magdalena"


El Vicepresidente del Gobierno protagoniza una entrevista en 'Salvados', donde distintas series fueron protagonistas.




www.formulatv.com













Nacho, la serie sobre Nacho Vidal, ya tiene fecha de estreno


Nacho es el nombre de la serie centrada en la vida de Nacho Vidal. Se trata del segundo proyecto rodado y producido en España para Lionsgate+, plataforma de 'streaming'...




www.elmundo.es




*








Nacho, la serie sobre Nacho Vidal, ya tiene fecha de estreno


Nacho es el nombre de la serie centrada en la vida de Nacho Vidal. Se trata del segundo proyecto rodado y producido en España para Lionsgate+, plataforma de 'streaming'...




www.elmundo.es









El segundo accionista de Twitter es el multimillonario más rico de Arabia Saudita. Bill Gates es consuegro de un islamista ...


El multimillonario príncipe saudí Al Waleed bin Talal se convirtió en el segundo mayor accionista del “nuevo” Twitter, después de que el magnate sudafricano Elon Musk adquiriera la red social. “Querido amigo “Jefe Twit”, Elon Musk, juntos en todo el camino”, dijo Al Waleed ayer en su cuenta de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Aquí en el pueblo de al lado hace cosa de un mes se tiró un tipo por un barranco. Un tipo con la vida resuelta, ya mayor, con una hija metida en política. Muy extraño.
> 
> En otros lugares, grandes ciudades y demás, imagino que estarán cayendo como moscas; pero como no se publica y no se habla abiertamente de ello, nunca lo sabremos.
> 
> Pero tengo la sensación de que incluso son pocos los que se matan, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de mierda que se ve últimamente en general; covid, economía echa mierda, aumento de delincuencia, aumento de enfermedades mentales, genaro, etcétera. Veremos cómo evoluciona la cosa en los próximos años, pero yo apostaría a que esto no irá a mejor...




Hay un plan de reducir población, lo han dicho ellos mismos no se cortan, uno de ellos el mismo Bill Gates, colega de Antonio el presi el cual además le da dinero de los españoles para su fundación

Esto de los suicidios pues entra dentro de lo de reducir población por eso ningún.político toca el tema, toda la élite está en el ajo y mientras no les toque a ellos..

Todo lo que sea reducir población es bienvenida incluso dejan que un pais ataque a otro y maten gente ya ni se interviene, ahora es dejar que muera gente, aborto gratuito, pastillas anticonceptivas, cambio de sexo gratis, polarizar hombre y mujer, fomentar otros gustos sexuales como la homosexualidad, lgtb...la eutanasia, las vacunas,guerras, suicidios cánceres que no se pueden tratar esa es la idea un plan maquiavélico cuanto menos nazcan y más mueran mejor según ellos, han llegado a esa conclusión, sobra gente,hacemos daño al planeta..

la agenda 2030 va de eso no vas a tener nada y con nada debes ser feliz y sinó ya sabes ...te suicidas.


----------



## adal86 (1 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay un plan de reducir población, lo han dicho ellos mismos no se cortan, uno de ellos el mismo Bill Gates, colega de Antonio el presi el cual además le da dinero de los españoles para su fundación
> 
> Esto de los suicidios pues entra dentro de lo de reducir población por eso ningún.político toca el tema, toda la élite está en el ajo y mientras no les toque a ellos..
> 
> ...



Así es. Suena maquiavélico, pero parece que ese es el plan. Los suicidios son un ítem más de otros tantos para llegar al objetivo. Malthus 2.0.


----------



## zirick (1 Nov 2022)

Ésta situación progresista es tan malvada y destructiva que mucha gente no lo soporta y decide suicidarse.
El gobierno no va a sacrificar nada para evitarlo, lo taparán y cada vez morirá más gente.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Así es. Suena maquiavélico, pero parece que ese es el plan. Los suicidios son un ítem más de otros tantos para llegar al objetivo. Malthus 2.0.




Como para no darse cuenta es descarado.

Y mientras tercermundializando la seguridad de occidente con la inmigración ilegal, para que suba el crimen y la delincuencia y eso que hay sobremortalidad y aún quieren más, mira este puente de halloween tres homicidios por apuñalamiento, y tantos heridos entre bandas y va a más ...


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Nov 2022)

Dando trabajo a la gente.


----------



## axl (1 Nov 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Lo raro es que antes de suicidarse, antes nadie haya pensado en jugarse la vida en empeorarsela a los responsables de que esta se haya convertido en una ruina



Poco has visto a gente deprimida de verdad ,apenas tienen fuerzas para comer y dormir un poco


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 Nov 2022)

Este médico intenta blanquear a los TLP. Dice que se pueden curar. Otro vendehumos.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Nov 2022)

Se quedan sin remeros. Normal que tengan miedo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Nov 2022)

Vaya gilipollas. No sabemos cómo pararlo dice. Ponte a trabajar, idiota, ofrece apoyo a la gente, ayuda a crear una buena red que no deje fuera a nadie.

Las enfermedades mentales son mayormente un problema social, fruto de la anomia.


----------



## ischainyn (1 Nov 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> "Además de luchar contra el acoso escolar, a los niños tenemos que enseñarlos que tienen que aprender a aguantar y a superar las adversidades"
> 
> *P. En esta legislatura, el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha presentado un proyecto de ley de salud mental. ¿Qué piensa?*
> 
> ...



se suicida en España mas gente que sumadas las victimas por accidentes de circulación, accidentes de trabajo y violencia machista...pero como más del 80% son hombres parece que no interesa mucho


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ahora solo hace falta que a alguien le importe algo y no como hasta ahora que es una puta mierda.


----------



## Frysby (1 Nov 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Si, estamos todas de paguitas gordas hasta arriba...Me voy a comprar un piso a tocateja con todas ellas....
> 
> 
> Echáis las culpas siempre a otros, a los de arriba, a las mujeres, etc.... pero sois tan simples NPCs retrasados que habéis caido en la trampa que esos mismos de arriba buscaban....el problemas y las limitaciones las tenéis vosotros mismos
> ...



Ok charo


----------



## xqyolovalgo (1 Nov 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Ok charo




Incel infollable lleno de traumas

De "charo" tengo bien poquito, ya sólo por edad, por no hablar de otros factores...

Las callos de la mano derecha se pueden tratar con crema de caléndula...De nada


----------



## jkaza (1 Nov 2022)

Que prohiban el suicidio y solucionado


----------



## Frysby (1 Nov 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Incel infollable lleno de traumas
> 
> De "charo" tengo bien poquito, ya sólo por edad, por no hablar de otros factores...
> 
> Las callos de la mano derecha se pueden tratar con crema de caléndula...De nada



Que pesada eres Charo y por cierto he follado más de lo que vas a follar tu en tu vida y encima soy zurdo


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

El mero hecho de vivir rodeado de extraños (inmigroides) se sabe que produce malestar psíquico, pues que calcule vivir en una sociedad alienante, artificial, materialista y sin sentido de vivir.


----------



## W.Smith (1 Nov 2022)

Prohibir el reguetón


----------



## GatoAzul (1 Nov 2022)

1.- La falta de esperanza y de fe.
2.- Desconocer la razón de nuestra existencia (cosa de la que el mal se encarga de tapar para que la gente se sienta desamparada y sin propósito de vivir).
3.- Proliferación del mal gracias a los que hacen las leyes que desprotegen al que hace el bien pero protegen a los que hacen el mal.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (1 Nov 2022)

Ley De Salud Mental. Pdr Snchz va a prohibir los suicidios. Arreglao, y eso que no había ningún problema.


----------



## Raedero (1 Nov 2022)

Señala un par de aspectos bastante razonables, concretamente da cera al tema trans que es que es acojonante.

Ahora bien, el resumen de la primera parte de la entrevista a un doctor en medicina y psiquiatría y psicología y titulítico de trastornos mentales es el siguiente:

" Es aterrador el incremento de suicidios y no sabemos lo que pasa, porque las terrazas están llenas".

LITERAL.

En su puto mundo, es acojonante.


----------



## Raedero (1 Nov 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Hace falta una guerra.




No podía faltar. Pues fíjese, uno de los problemas principales es precisamente que se nos intenta mantener en un estado perpetuo de guerra psicológica. 

Igual lo que hace falta es justo lo contrario.


----------



## personaje estrafalario (1 Nov 2022)

individualismo y cabronismo, nuncafollismo, pisos colmena de ladrillo naranja, secarral, sueldos de miseria... lo raro es que no nos suicidemos mas


----------



## wopa (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raedero (1 Nov 2022)

A nadie ni en mil se le ha ocurrido tratar el suicidio como lo que es: un trastorno mental en sí mismo, más concretamente un demonio extremadamente poderoso. Es una idea obsesiva que no tiene por qué ir acompañada de ninguna otra patología. Es un vacío que tira de tí y te devora. Algunos intelectuales como Émile Ciorán han sido capaces de doblegarlo e incluso volverlo a su favor, pero obviamente no es lo habitual.

Siempre tiene que haber causas que lo provocan, pastillazos y experimentos. Lo curioso es que conozco bastantes casos de suicidios que eran tíos triunfadores en todos los sentidos que se puedan observar, de repente un día se encierran en sí mismos y al poco aparecen ahorcados o se tiran de un puente, todo perfectamente atado y planificado.

Obviamente el suicidio se potencia si se dan circunstancias propicias, como estamos viendo y viviendo y ya se han comentado en el hilo, pero es curiosísimo que a ningún picacráneos se le haya ocurrido esto.

El suicidio es un proceso en sí mismo, independiente de otros trastornos mentales. Esto explicado para mentes academicistas. La realidad es más simple y más profunda, ya lo he señalado al principio. Es una Entidad que se cobra su tributo, a la que el cristianismo ha sabido mantener a raya.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Nov 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> La solucion es cerrar el ocio, obligarlos a llevar mascarilla y culparlos de la muerte de su puta bisabuela sidosa de 200 años.
> 
> *MATASANOS érais, y MATASANOS sois*



Si cierran el ocio si que entonces los rematas jajaja

La de gente que se vacuno por ir al puto bar eso sí es demencial y se ve lo asqueroso que es todo y claro está cierta parte de la sociedad


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Nov 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> A nadie ni en mil se le ha ocurrido tratar el suicidio como lo que es: un trastorno mental en sí mismo, más concretamente un demonio extremadamente poderoso. Es una idea obsesiva que no tiene por qué ir acompañada de ninguna otra patología. Es un vacío que tira de tí y te devora. Algunos intelectuales como *Émile Ciorán* han sido capaces de doblegarlo e incluso volverlo a su favor, pero obviamente no es lo habitual.
> 
> Siempre tiene que haber causas que lo provocan, pastillazos y experimentos. Lo curioso es que conozco bastantes casos de suicidios que eran tíos triunfadores en todos los sentidos que se puedan observar, de repente un día se encierran en sí mismos y al poco aparecen ahorcados o se tiran de un puente, todo perfectamente atado y planificado.
> 
> ...



y Ligotti:









Thomas Ligotti y la negrura: su obra, su filosofía y sus adaptaciones - Canino


El escritor estadounidense Thomas Ligotti es ya por derecho propio uno de los escritores más reconocidos de ficción extraña contemporánea. Analizamos su estilo literario y cómo ha influido a diferentes formas de manifestación artística como el cine, las series de televisión o los videojuegos.




www.caninomag.es


----------



## Gorrino (1 Nov 2022)

Solo los más fuertes MENTALMENTE e inteligentes sobrevivirán.


----------



## jimmyjump (1 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normas estúpidas para cualquier gilipollez, donde el sistema reprime con multas millonarias de carácter administrativo (y no con cárcel) y así te arruinan de por vida, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden.
> 
> A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos (no me sorprende que sea el país que más consume), pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar. Y cada día que pasa, más mierda y más suicidios, pero lo importante en este país es el cambio climático y la guerra de Ucrania.



Se te olvida lo de no follar más que pagando, y ahora ya ni eso porque lo prohíben. Mejor que subvención la castración masculina. 

Ah, y él no mercado laboral fuera de Madrid y Barcelona, donde o tienes enchufe, o trabajas de mozo de almacén u opositas


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> Lo lleva avisando la religión, el cristianismo, el islam, etc lo que ocurre cuando las sociedades se pervierten,otra cosa es la interpretación que le dan la gente, pero son como una especie de historias, enseñanzas antiguas a las que nadie les hace caso y las convierte en un negocio.



la humanidad es mucho más antigua que la civilización que se conoce. Empezando por Egipto o Mesopotamia.

Como referente las tribus actuales que siguen viviendo como en la edad de piedra y su forma de vida, su moral, sus valores ... son los mismos que hubo hasta esta generación degenerada ( por eso existen ) 

Imaginen durante decenas de miles de años las tribus y los poblados que han vivido en Europa. No eran comunas hippies . Incluso entre los animales hay un orden, un apego, una jerarquía, una protección del grupo y del territorio porque no puede ser de otra forma. Nos jugamos la supervivencia.

No se pierdan este interesante reality/documental del momento en el que los padres acuerdan el casamiento de su hijo con una adolescente de esta tribu. Ya verán que no es todo tan fácil como aquí te pillo , aquí te follo. 






TRIBU ETÍOPE : genial reality donde se ve la rígida moral y los rituales de emparejamiento . no se lo pierdan







www.burbuja.info


----------



## mcd (2 Nov 2022)

> .... * no sabemos cómo pararlo" *



pero lo van a intentar, metiendo loqueras en plantilla en los ambulatorios


----------



## skan (2 Nov 2022)

Ojalá dedicasen la décima parte de esfuerzo en prevenir suicidios que en hacer propaganda feminazi.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (2 Nov 2022)

Yo si se como pararlo

Chortinas


----------



## jimmyjump (2 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Cuatro o cinco meses para temas de próstata y si es de traumatología de siete a ocho meses en la pública. Mientras regalamos dinero a Marruecos a espuertas y hay que gastar miles de millones en políticas trans. Hay que ser o muy gilipollas o muy malo. Yo me quedo con lo segundo, porque los que mandan, de gilipollas no tienen ni un pelo. Es un plan.



Oftalmología más de un año


----------



## vanderwilde (2 Nov 2022)

En España? La presión psicológica que hay en España no la aguanta ni un boina verde. Lo que me extraña es que tanta siga adelante como si no pasase nada.


----------



## valensalome (2 Nov 2022)

Muy interesante todas vuestras reflexiones, gran hilo op, mi pequeña aportación sería reiteración de mucho de lo ya dicho.
Muy triste que una persona se vea abocada a suicidarse, a veces no encuentras una salida a tus problemas que vienen de fuera y también lógicamente influye tu interior, creo que cuando ambos aspectos se combinan en su punto más crítico es cuando se producen muchos desenlaces fatales, por ello las razones objetivas influyen y ya habeis hecho buena enumeración de ellas, pero también la infantilidad /inmadurez de estos tiempos confusos sobretodo en los más jóvenes
Pd. No creo que un foro sea un buen lugar para pretender alguien con problemas que todo el mundo sea " cariñoso" con él, pero a mi me ayuda el reirme, el leer locuras, insultos, blasfemias, inquietudes, rojadas, naziadas...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Nov 2022)

el doctor dice verdades científicas evidentes mezcladas con chorrideología humanisticocrítica liberal y se acaba haciendo un lío.

¿Que necesitamos pensamiento crítico? ¿No es ese pensamiento crítico la base fundamental de cosas como el terraplanismo? El terraplanismo es un pensamiento crítico contra la ciencia moderna. Negar que el hombre fue a la luna también es otra muestra de pensamiento crítico. Se asocia sin fundamento alguno el concepto de crítico con resultados positivos. Si yo soy crítico seré mejor que si no lo soy. En vez de reflexionar sobre con qué se es crítico y para qué.


----------



## Kurten (2 Nov 2022)

DrKhumalo dijo:


> Es una barbaridad la cantidad de suicidios. Diariamente hay minimo uno en cualquier ciudad. Seguridad social colapsada con listas de espera de 4 meses para ser atendido por problemas psiquiatricos. Unos 4000 suicidios al año. Intentos de suicidio... ni se sabe. Pero no hay dinero ni es prioritario. Pero 20.000 millones de € para ciertas politicas.



Recordemos la medida compravotos de dar 400 euros a los que cumplen mayoría de edad para que se los gasten en una supuesta "cultura" (¿videojuegos es cultura?). Ese dineral para comprar votos, ¿No se podrían haber destinado a sanidad por ejemplo?

Valientes caraduras los politicastros


----------



## Nut (2 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> No la he leído entera porque en un momento dado la perspectiva del entrevistado pasa a ser diametralmente contraria a la mía.
> 
> Dice que la sociedad está más infantilizada y soporta menos las adversidades como un problema amoroso o un problema laboral.
> 
> ...



Ahí les has dao!!


----------



## Kurten (2 Nov 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> xq no lo es, es un psiquiatra, q por norma general de psicologia ni zorra... de pastillas mucho



No me seas cuñado de barra de bar, coño


----------



## Kurten (2 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Cuando aparece un hombre por burbuja con problemas, depresión o pasando un mal momento, la reacción de los burbujos es:
> 
> - decirle que es un maricón por llorar
> - decirle que sea un alfa y deje de llorar y quejarse
> ...



HILO, SET Y PARTIDO. Menuda panda de hijos de la gran puta hipocritas y cínicos los burbujos. Mis brvtales dies para usted


----------



## Kurten (2 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> cuando me pille el pc y me convierta en streamer, pienso enseñarle a toda la juventud española que lo que realmente te cura el nvcleo del alma a pelo es eso que siempre les han dicho que era tan malo, pero que en realidad es la autentica salud
> 
> EL ODIO
> 
> ...



El odio te destruye, te consume. Así que no me seas cuñado, joer

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (2 Nov 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> En España? La presión psicológica que hay en España no la aguanta ni un boina verde. Lo que me extraña es que tanta siga adelante como si no pasase nada.



En España y en todo occidente. A ver si te crees que aquí somos especiales

Saludos


----------



## Smoker (2 Nov 2022)

TheWhiteRabbit dijo:


> Y voy a enumerar varios elementos que considero pueden llevar a una persona a suicidarse:
> 
> -Familias disfuncionales.
> -Poca o ninguna proyección de futuro por causas económicas.
> ...



La ley de viogen también ayuda
"Justicia" lenta


----------



## Smoker (2 Nov 2022)

Aunque yo lo tengo claro, antes de suicidarme, me iría a lo grande. 

Con 2 que lo hicieran, se empezaba a tratar el tema seriamente


----------



## JmDt (2 Nov 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Cuantos de estos suicidios son imputables directa o indirectamente a la LIVG????
> 
> Me gustaría ver el ratio de mujeres asesinadas por su marido o pareja respecto a el número de hombres divorciados suicidados.



Me autocito.

Donde están las estadísticas de suicidios y la información de los mismos en los medios de comunicación o el teléfono digamos el 017 de atención a las personas con tendencias suicidas.

Y el observatorio del suicida o el ministerio del suicida.....

En fin.

Por un problema marginal cuantitativamente como las muertes de mujeres a manos de su marido o pareja nos dejamos un gran presupuesto...

Frente al suicidio que siega muchas más vidas al año nada de nada.


----------



## estroboscopico (2 Nov 2022)

La gente se suicida por que tienen vidas de mierda.

*Por ejemplo por:*

Alto desempleo.
Alta toxicidad laboral.
Alta inestabilidad laboral.

*Y esto genera:*

Alto nivel de estrés.
Desesperanza por el futuro.
Depresión.
Sentimiento de incapacidad.
Aislamiento social o baja calidad de relación social.
Miedo a perderlo todo por incapacidad presente o futura de no poder pagar deudas.

*Otras cosas que empeoran el asunto:*

Mensajes catastrofistas.
14 años de crisis ininterrumpida.
Encarecimiento de la vida.
Bajos sueldos.
Alto endeudamiento.
Falta de visión positiva del futuro.
La baja natalidad hace que la gente tampoco tenga mucho por lo que luchar.
Divorcios a mansalva que deja al hombre en pelotas en muchas cuestiones.

*Otros motivos por el que la gente se suicida:*

Ancianos que viven solos.
Enfermedades físicas o mentales dolorosas, terminales o invalidantes.
Incapacidad de afrontar problemas del tipo que sean.

*NOTA:* A ningún político le importa lo más mínimo el suicidio, ni ahora ni antes, todo es un teatrillo para hacer como que hacen algo ante la galería, ya que el suicida no es más que un ciudadano sobrante desde el punto de vista del estado y por eso no se hace absolutamente nada o lo que se hace es claramente insuficiente, así que se dejen de tanto cuento, como que no saben explicar el porqué la gente se suicida, porque el porqué se sabe más que de sobra y por supuesto la salida del político es siempre la misma, culpabilizar a la víctima, culpabilizarla por los problemas porque "vivimos en una sociedad infantilizada", culpabilizarla porque faltan 4 millones de puestos de trabajo, "porque trabajo hay lo que pasa es que la gente no quiere trabajar", en fin, que si te va mal, por malas políticas, la culpa es siempre y será del que le toca sufrir esas malas políticas y nunca del político.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No se habla porque no interesa que se hable, además de que hay que hacer un esfuerzo para conectar "la base" con "la punta". Es como si te pones a mirar un accidente atendiendo a los heridos, y no a las condiciones que ha llevado a esa gente a tener ese accidente.
> 
> En primer lugar tenemos el racismo disfrazado de buenismo. Solo tienes que mirar los sucesos y sabrás de que raza es el agresor en función a si publican nombre, apellidos, y hasta la foto de la comunión de esa persona, o si dicen palabras "cripticas" como "un varón".
> 
> ...



Pues yo...eso de irse sin llevarte a ningun hijo de la gran puta antiespañol, por delante...lo veo muy cobarde...

Es como cuando de niños no podias con el maton de la clase...y decias, "ale!! Pues ahora no respiroooo!!" Hasta ponerte azul...

Al maton y sus adlateres, que te han jodido la vida, les importa que tu no veas!!!


LES HAS CAUSADO UN VERDADERO TRAUMA JODIENTOTE TU VIDA!!!


----------



## NS 4 (2 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues yo...eso de irse sin llevarte a ningun hijo de la gran puta antiespañol, por delante...lo veo muy cobarde...
> 
> Es como cuando de niños no podias con el maton de la clase...y decias, "ale!! Pues ahora no respiroooo!!" Hasta ponerte azul...
> 
> ...



Perdon por la autocita...

En algun momento a estas generaciones de españoles las castraron...tenian muchos mas cojones los que tuvieron que tomar parte en la guerra...


----------



## Panko21 (2 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> No me seas cuñado de barra de bar, coño



cuñado no, vivido en propia persona con varias psiquiatras y hablado con psicologa, los psiquiatras son medicos y de psicologia poco. De vomo tener a mi mujer mejor y salir echa mierda xq la psiquiatra seguia el protocolo de subir medicacion si o si. De sugerirle e insistir que dejase a la psicologa privada para ir a su terapia de grupo (haciendo mierdas como psicodramas). Y cuando 3 psiquiatras en cuanto han visto que lo pautado no ha funcionado han hecho fu como el gato y han dejado de tratarla.


----------



## Panko21 (2 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> La gente se suicida por que tienen vidas de mierda.
> 
> *Por ejemplo por:*
> 
> ...



añadiria que un suicida no es un voto para ellos, xq los que le votan son gente conformista y estatica


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> El odio te destruye, te consume. Así que no me seas cuñado, joer
> 
> Saludos



sera que odias mal
hay mucha gente que su odio tiene una base en la envidia, ahi si que la has cagao
pero el odio autentico te hace vivir miles de años y lanzar rayos por la punta de los dedos
mira a palpatine


----------



## Kurten (2 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> sera que odias mal
> hay mucha gente que su odio tiene una base en la envidia, ahi si que la has cagao
> pero el odio autentico te hace vivir miles de años y lanzar rayos por la punta de los dedos
> mira a palpatine


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Nov 2022)

Hablar sobre el fenómeno del suicidio esquivando constantemente la absoluta disparidad entre ambos sexos es tan repugnante como meritorio, vendría a ser como describir el océano sin decir la palabra agua.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


>



si tu odias y sientes que te hace mal, es que tu odio es imperfecto
el odio autentico randalflaggiano stephenkingesco no te hace sentir mal, todo lo contrario







mira que cara de felicidad, todo gracias al odio


----------



## ∞/∞ (2 Nov 2022)

Es una entrevista muy interesante, teniendo en cuenta las muchas cosas que este señor creerá ciertas pero no puede divulgar por temor al tinglado político y académico en el que se desenvuelve.

Bastante valiente ha sido mencionando el ejemplo catalán como manipulación de masas.



Cuenta cuento dijo:


> R. Hay zonas del cerebro que conocemos desde hace poco porque parecían silentes, sin vinculación con el movimiento o con la sensibilidad, ni siquiera con la inteligencia operativa, pero es como la esponja donde se asientan las ideas y se unen con las emociones. Esa zona de las áreas prefrontales del cerebro, sobre todo en las mediales, es donde está la capacidad para poder tener ideas y creencias propias y aceptar los argumentos de otro sin destruirte. Cuando eso no funciona correctamente, la idea, la opinión, se convierte en identidad, de tal forma que, si la opinión del otro va contra mi idea, supone ir contra mi identidad. Eso es lo que lleva al pensamiento polarizado, criticar una idea se traduce como criticar como persona a quien la expone. La polarización supone que no se puede hablar, no se puede debatir, solo cabe el pensamiento de ‘o te destruyo o me destruyes’.
> 
> *P. ¿Y se puede activar desde fuera, con discursos políticos, por ejemplo, esa polarización neuronal en el cerebro?*
> 
> R. Esa zona del cerebro digamos que se va llenando desde que nacemos con estímulos que proceden de la cultura, de la familia, de los medios de comunicación… En esa área es donde están los valores, el respeto, la flexibilidad, la autocrítica; es, en definitiva, donde está la personalidad y la voluntad. Está demostrado que, ante la estimulación de las áreas emocionales, esa zona de las áreas prefrontales se bloquea, deja de funcionar bien, y aparece el pensamiento polarizado que es como una idea máxima que lo gobierna todo. Con lo cual, a su pregunta, por supuesto que sí, las instituciones y los mensajes políticos pueden inducir al pensamiento polarizado. Además, se ha hecho siempre. Cuando se ha querido crear un sentimiento de odio racista, por ejemplo, hacia los negros o hacia los judíos, se lanzaban esos mensajes. Todos los demagogos de la Europa Occidental, nazis o comunistas, lo han hecho: buscar un enemigo al que se acusa de fastidiarte la existencia. Bueno, en España tenemos un ejemplo reciente de polarización con el separatismo catalán, donde se busca el enemigo común en un ser externo que te quita el dinero y eso explica por qué eres pobre. A partir de ahí, se bloquean esas áreas prefrontales, aparece la indignación y prevalece la polarización. El único antídoto que podemos encontrar contra esa polarización es la educación, las humanidades, las lecturas, el fomento del pensamiento crítico. En sentido contrario, si se fomenta las emociones, la simplificación y la infantilización de la gente, se aumenta la polarización.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Nov 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Es una entrevista muy interesante, teniendo en cuenta las muchas cosas que este señor creerá ciertas pero no puede divulgar por temor al tinglado político y académico en el que se desenvuelve.
> 
> Bastante valiente ha sido mencionando el ejemplo catalán como manipulación de masas.



Sí, es un buen punto, pero también me huele un poco a "si solo existe un polo (el mío) ya no habrá polarización". Que es un poco lo que dicen todos los defensores de la "educación" como remedio para todos los males.

Por ejemplo en el propio caso que menciona, el de Cataluña, el "antídoto de las humanidades y las lecturas" dice poco y nada. ¿Qué humanidades y qué lecturas? Precisamente un gran % de los líderes que han llevado a esa polarización son gente de humanidades y con muchas lecturas encima; también lo son parte de sus votantes. A mí me parece que en España se lee muy poco, pero desconfío enormemente de la gente que manda a leer a los demás, porque normalmente lo que están diciendo es que lean cosas que les conduzcan a sus mismas conclusiones, y porque al fin y al cabo, ni es la única forma de obtener conocimiento, ni te salva de ser un gilipollas.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Nov 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Todavía hay gente que se sorprende de que en este país de locos, donde nada funciona como es debido, rodeados de una enorme cantidad de psicópatas y sociópatas, donde hay una mala educación del copón, donde comprarse una vivienda es misión imposible, donde las relaciones de pareja están destrozadas, donde los medios de comunicación son pura propaganda, donde está prohibido casi todo para el ciudadano normal, donde hay normas estúpidas para cualquier gilipollez, donde el sistema reprime con multas millonarias de carácter administrativo (y no con cárcel) y así te arruinan de por vida, donde hay gente que hace lo que se sale de los cojones si son de ciertos grupos y no les pasa nada, donde tenemos que soportar a toda la delincuencia del mundo y a una de las clases políticas más corruptas y repugnantes del mundo occidental... haya personas que se suiciden.
> 
> A muchos españoles les salva el consumo masivo de antidepresivos (no me sorprende que sea el país que más consume), pese al sol, el clima y la paella, que son cosas para los extranjeros con pasta que vienen aquí a hincharse de beber y de follar. Y cada día que pasa, más mierda y más suicidios, pero lo importante en este país es el cambio climático y la guerra de Ucrania.



                                            
Fila completa de plausis más el IVA


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Nov 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Este médico intenta blanquear a los TLP. Dice que se pueden curar. Otro vendehumos.




Es que realmente si se pueden curar, pero una pequeña minoria de ellos y con gran esfuerzo y humildad. Cosa poco frecuente en ellos.


----------



## MagicPep (2 Nov 2022)

en este pais no suicidamos mucho para lo tontos que somos, es una anomalia


----------



## Matriz_81 (2 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Es que realmente si se pueden curar, pero una pequeña minoria de ellos y con gran esfuerzo y humildad. Cosa poco frecuente en ellos.



Una cosa es el milagro de la curación y otra albergar falsas esperanzas. Con un mentiroso compulsivo, poco se puede hacer.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Nov 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Una cosa es el milagro de la curación y otra albergar falsas esperanzas. Con un mentiroso compulsivo, poco se puede hacer.




Bueno, ya te he dicho que solo una minima parte de ellos son curables y ademas de curso light o moderado. Los que yo denonimo tlp victimas

Los de nivel pro como los que dices, esos van a palmar en nivel cum laude: psicopatizados la mayoria, los que yo denomino tlp verdugos 

Asi es


----------



## Matriz_81 (2 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Bueno, ya te he dicho que solo una minima parte de ellos son curables y ademas de curso light o moderado. Los que yo denonimo tlp victimas
> 
> Los de nivel pro como los que dices, esos van a palmar en nivel cum laude: psicopatizados la mayoria, los que yo denomino tlp verdugos
> 
> Asi es



Y como dijo el doctor preñacerdas: "A partir de los 40 suelen curarse del TLP, cristalizando en una severa depresión".


----------



## Rescatador (2 Nov 2022)

Nos estamos adentrando en un *RÉGIMEN MEDIÁTICO SANITARIO*

Campaña de nueva normalidad ante confinamientos sanitarios ("salimos más fuertes", "este virus lo paramos entre todos")
Campaña de normalización de infartos e ictus (cada día salen noticias de cosas normales que según ellos te mandan al hoyo)
Campaña de normalización de repentinitis a edades jóvenes (dicen que siempre han ocurrido pero ahora nos fijamos más)

Ley de salud mental (diagnosticar trastornos, recetar, medicar psicofármacos)
Ley trans (hormonar, extirpar, implantar)
Ley de eutanasia (muerte digna que le llaman, pero muerte al fin y al cabo)

Sobremortalidad plandémica en ancianos (encerrados sin alimentación y visitas)
Sobremortalidad protocolaria en planta (intubación más sedación ante problemas respiratorios)
Sobremortalidad que no pueden explicar (oficialmente)

Vacunar, vacunar y vacunar (inoculaciones con terapias génicas experimentales aprobadas por el procedimiento de urgencia)


Muy parecido a la implantación de la agenda 19/17









Las psikhushkas de la Unión Soviética - Neurociencia con José Ramón Alonso - Tú eres tu cerebro. Cómo salir de una depresión. Conoce el Autismo. Apnea del sueño. Recupera el descanso. Cerebrópolis. Conferencias y cursos gratis.


De 1930 a la muerte de Stalin en 1953 el gobierno de la Unión Soviética estableció una agencia destinada a la organización de campos de trabajos forzados por todo el país. Su nombre ha quedado para…




jralonso.es









CIENCIA Y EXPERIMENTOS EN LA UNIÓN SOVIÉTICA - Diego Escobedo - Opinion.Pensado


Desde los tiempos de Lenin, y hasta la disolución de la Unión Soviética, tanto la ciencia como la tecnología iban íntimamente enlazados a la ideología y a la funcionalidad práctica para el estado soviético, el cual hizo del desarrollo y el avance científico una prioridad nacional, que, no...




www.ciencia-ficcion.com












El polémico experimento soviético para crear hombres mono promovido por el gobierno de Stalin - BBC News Mundo


En febrero de 1926, el biólogo ruso Iliá Ivanov partió hacia África para realizar uno de los experimentos más estrambóticos de la historia: cruzar un simio y un humano. ¿Por y para qué?




www.bbc.com












Más allá de Lysenko: los experimentos biológicos de la Revolución Rusa | OpenMind


100 años después de la Revolución Rusa, repasamos algunos asombrosos experimentos científicos llevados a cabo en la URSS, al margen de Lysenko




www.bbvaopenmind.com


----------



## Felson (3 Nov 2022)

Ya le digo a este experto, al que no tengo el gusto de conocer, que la mitad de suicidios en España se solucionaban con otros gobernantes (y lo digo en serio). Ahora mismo, muchas personas no ven salida ni solución (y tienen razón... no hay salida ni solución). Eso en cuanto a cosas materiales, pero la vida, esta vida, en gran parte está basada en cosas materiales... como los átomos, querido experto. Si a eso le unes que la piedad, o la cobertura social como ahora se llama a tal cosa, es menor que nunca, aunque se anuncie por todos los medios, pero por mucho medio de comunicación cuando la pobreza llega... llega... y ni mil telediarios podrán sacarte de la indigencia si no sacas a una persona de la indigencia, por mucho que digas que la sacarás en un telediario.

Cosas como esa, hacen que en España, haya más suicidios que en ningún sitio. Y en eso creo que estamos más avanzados, pues si quieren un mundo así, que se queden con él y que les arreglen las cañerías sus hijas, porque los demás habremos dejado esta pútrida cosa que han creado y con más honor... por nuestra propia mano y no dejándose envilecer por la naturaleza hasta el vómito como ellos y sus letrinas andantes llenas de tubos para respirar tiradas por sirvientes. Sí... es preferible el suicidio que seguir soportando esto, a vosotros y vuestras estupideces.


----------



## kicorv (3 Nov 2022)

No saben, no. No quieren saberlo, querrá decir.

Pues ya que no saben cómo pararlo, que no explique así por encima, por qué la mayoría de suicidios son cometidos por hombres en ESPAÑA, por ejemplo.


----------



## greg_house (3 Nov 2022)

El estado premia a toda la escoria social (delincuentes), para evitar un follon que sea propio de una revolucion sin control.

La gente normal, trabajadora, honrada, positiva para la sociedad, que no la va a liar demasiado,... entonces el estado si la jode....

El estado ya esta solo dando bienestar a "gente mala".


Habria que ahorcar a todos los gestores!!!


----------



## aron01 (3 Nov 2022)

Se me ocurre...¿qué tal si eliminamos el sinisterio de des-igual-da y otros 20 más e instauramos una ideología anti-progresista?.


----------



## machotafea (3 Nov 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> El estado premia a toda la escoria social (delincuentes), para evitar un follon que sea propio de una revolucion sin control.
> 
> La gente normal, trabajadora, hornada, positiva para la sociedad, que no la va a liar demasiado,... entonces el estado si la jode....
> 
> ...



El comentario más acertado que he leído en mucho tiempo.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (3 Nov 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Gracias por el magnífico ejemplo que ofreces.
> 
> La gente no se merece empatía por llorona. Que se suicide pues.
> ¿No?
> ...



El plan es una fisura en si mismo. Sólo un idiota o alguien verdaderamente malvado propondría algo así.


----------



## -V_ (4 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> No la he leído entera porque en un momento dado la perspectiva del entrevistado pasa a ser diametralmente contraria a la mía.
> 
> Dice que la sociedad está más infantilizada y soporta menos las adversidades como un problema amoroso o un problema laboral.
> 
> ...



Opino igual me parece increíble que este señor tenga tantos títulos y hable tantas tonterías, pensé que era el único que se había fijado en las mierdas y ambigüedad que suelta.


----------



## Samael (4 Nov 2022)

Es por que cada vez hay más invasores que no encuentran sentido a su vida.

Un consejo, que se carguen al psiquiatra


----------



## Trejo (4 Nov 2022)

DrKhumalo dijo:


> Pero 20.000 millones de € para ciertas politicas.



Como las tan necesarias cirujías de reasignación de sexo. Lo que viene siendo la amputación de los genitales y gónadas de un gay que dice sentirse mujer. Porque esa situación les causa un gran sufrimiento emocional a los pobrecites.


----------



## Murray's (4 Nov 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> El estado premia a toda la escoria social (delincuentes), para evitar un follon que sea propio de una revolucion sin control.
> 
> La gente normal, trabajadora, hornada, positiva para la sociedad, que no la va a liar demasiado,... entonces el estado si la jode....
> 
> ...




Asi es

Que casualidad que en españita tienen su paga

Gitanos
Yonkis
Indepes catalanes
Terroristas metidos a políticos
Menas
Moronegros...
Esquizos
Bipolares
Okupas
Convictos/exconvictos


Todo el que representa o ha representado una amenaza tiene paguita porque si no fuera asi seriamos mexico o algo peor, por eso el que rema tiene tanta culpa o más que el benefactor de la ayuda por colaborar con esta pocilga de no pais.

Dicho esto, a los suicidas se les deberia ayudar,

El pensamiento ese de , si se mata o no quiere vivir no es mi problema!!, es un pensamiento erroneo y a la vez de miserable y satánico..

Esa gente que piensa asi ¿no tiene mujer? Padres? Hermanos? Hijos? Amigos? No piensa que él mismo puede caer en una profunda depresión y querer suicidarse? O su mujer? Hijos?...

Los recursos y dineros destinados a prevenir el suicidio me parecen mucho mejor que los destinados a otros chiringuitos y mamandurrias, porque hay 4000 personas o más que se quitan la vida en España! ,la cifra es preocupante.. por tanto TODO el dinero se dedique ayudar a esa gente a salir del pozo me parece bien.


----------



## PACO MASTER (9 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El deseo sexual ha sido siempre una fuente de problemas desde origen de los tiempos.
> 
> Lo podemos ver actualmente en los documentales de animales, que es la causa de todos los conflictos y peleas.
> 
> ...



Buena lectura amigo gurdjieff/agustiniano


Efectivamente, estás equivocado. El budismo ese qué citas es Fake. 

Saludos.

Si quieres saber la verdad te la cuento por privado. Seguramente me des la razón


----------



## Oshoita (9 Nov 2022)

Hablando de ello y buscando soluciones podría pararse. Los medios nos quieren esconder esta puta realidad.


----------

